# [WoT Adventure] Turn 4



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2002)

Pedron paced outside the inn. He had not seen any sign of someone watching them, and he had a good eye for such things. It was hard to steal from people who knew you were there, after all. But then he saw someone.

More a filthy pile of rags than a man, whoever it was walked right to Pedron.

<from the book style="tweak-level: mild;">
"That lieutenant from the Guard sent me for you and your friends," croaks the beggar. He turns to point, extending a clawlike hand toward the gates of the New City. "He bids you join him -- I will take you there.
</from the book>


----------



## dscrank (Apr 6, 2002)

Pedron looks hard at the beggar.  The Lieutenant sent him? Why would he send a beggar rather than one of his soldiers.  [Sense motive check?]  Pedron trusts beggars even less than he trusts most people.  True, just about anyone will sell you out for the right price, but beggars are cheap.  He decides a simple bluff would be in order.  "It's about time we heard from him.  I  was getting impatient with this Lieutenant...  What was his name again?"


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Pedron looks hard at the beggar.  The Lieutenant sent him? Why would he send a beggar rather than one of his soldiers.  [Sense motive check?] *




<your check was successful>

You're sure he's hiding something, though not what. Maybe the Whitecloacks bought him off?



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *Pedron trusts beggars even less than most people.  True, just about anyone will sell you out for the right price, but beggars are cheap.  He decides a simple bluff would be in order.  "It's about time we heard from him.  I  was getting impatient with this Lieutenant...  What was his name again?" *




<and you rolled a 20 on your Bluff check>

"Err... he didn't say."

Pedron's certain he's up to something at this point, the only question is what.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 6, 2002)

edited for clarification


----------



## dscrank (Apr 6, 2002)

_If the Lieutenant sent him, then I'm the Lord Captain Commander of the Whitecloaks!_  Rather than tip his hand, Pedron says, "Let me go get the others.  I'll be right back."

Pedron heads back inside, by the front door this time, since he figures that he was already found by the person for whom he was searching.  _And what a lousy thief I am, to be approached by the man I was trying to find.  Is he really the one who was following us, the one I never saw, and whom Jain and Ash only glimpsed?  Maybe he's more crafty than he looks._  Pedron's suddenly glad he's not going anywhere with this man alone.

Walking into the common room, Tomas is the first one he sees.  The noble looks bored.  Pedron doesn't particularly want to talk to the uppity Lord Tomas, but he was part of it too.  Besides, they might need another swordsman.  So he approaches Tomas and says, "There's a beggar here saying he was sent by Lieutenant Jerman.  M'lord,"  he adds belatedly.  How did one address arrogant Tairen nobles?  "He's obviously lying.  Maybe he's working for the Whitecloaks, or..."--Pedron lowers his voice--"someone worse.  Let's get the others."

[OOC: I just saw Shalimar's post.  I don't think she's there to overhear the conversation, is she?]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *[OOC: I just saw Shalimar's post.  I don't think she's there to overhear that conversation, is she?] *




No, she's not.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 6, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, them is fightin words!*

Jain grins at Ashrems offer to dance. He pulls the rapier still sheathed from his belt and exicutes a roll to bing him into range with Ashrem. His first attack is a quick jab to the thigh.

"I may not be the best with the sword, but i did spend two years on the blight with Shienaran soldiers."

[OOC: Jains fighting style enfises, quick stabs, like a striking snake, and a fair share of tumbling and movement to keep apponents off balance. He deffinatly relys on agility over strength. We'll continue to spare entill someone comes and gets us.]

_It feals good to be among friends agian._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 6, 2002)

"Yes, maybe later m'lady." Ashrem said with a grin before turning to Jain.

Not as good as the Yuri, Jain was still formidable. "Well met Master Jain." Given the two men's fighting styles, they truly did appear to dance.

[OOC: Agreed, we fight till we have a reason not too or for abut 10 min. What happens Dave?]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Agreed, we fight till we have a reason not too or for abut 10 min. What happens Dave?] *




I don't know; I'm waiting for Tomas.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 7, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Walking into the common room, Tomas is the first one he sees.  The noble looks bored.  Pedron doesn't particularly want to talk to the uppity Lord Tomas, but he was part of it too.  Besides, they might need another swordsman.  So he approaches Tomas and says, "There's a beggar here saying he was sent by Lieutenant Jerman.  M'lord,"  he adds belatedly.  How did one address arrogant Tairen nobles?  "He's obviously lying.  Maybe he's working for the Whitecloaks, or..."--Pedron lowers his voice--"someone worse.  Let's get the others." *




   "A beggar?"  _At least one of the people around her knows how to properly addess me.  But a beggar?  I suppose it beats sitting around here.  Perhaps there will be some excitement._  Lord Tomas nods and stands up, being sure to take his shield with him this time.  "Well, I suppose we mustn't keep the Master Beggar waiting."  I smile at Pedron, "If you wouldn't mind telling the women.  I don't think they would take kindly to my interrupting whatever it is they are doing.  I shall locate Ashrem and the others.  Shall we meet outside the front doors?"


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

Pedron attempts a subservient smile, something he's not particularly good at.  "I suppose we could, but... maybe we should discuss this before we go meet this man out front.  It'd be good to have some plan ready in case it's an ambush.  We should--I mean, couldn't we meet here instead?  M'lord."  _Burn me, I can't keep up all this m'lording for long!  I just hope I can act respectful long enough to keep this light-blinded noble from doing something stupid._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 7, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't know; I'm waiting for Tomas. *




I meant with our sparring.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 7, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Pedron attempts a subservient smile, something he's not particularly good at.  "I suppose we could, but... maybe we should discuss this before we go meet this man out front.  It'd be good to have some plan ready in case it's an ambush.  We should--I mean, couldn't we meet here instead?  M'lord."  Burn me, I can't keep up all this m'lording for long!  I just hope I can act respectful long enough to keep this light-blinded noble from doing something stupid. *




Lord Tomas nods, smiling.  "Very good, Master Pedron."  _It's important to let commoners know when they put forth a good idea.  It makes them feel better.  Many Tairen Nobles don't buy into that.  But my time in the gambling houses has taught me a radical idea or two that makes sense._  "You are certainly thinking more clearly than I am.  That is what we shall do.  You see if you can fetch the girls and I'll see about getting the men in here."

Lord Tomas walks out to where the others are sparring.  "Excuse me gentlemen."  Then noticing Shalimar, he bows, "Pardon me, MiLady.  What I have to say concerns you as well.  Pedron has received a message that out presense is requested by the Lieutenant of the guard.  But the source of the missive is rather suspect.  If you would all please to follow me back to the table, we might discuss the matter and Pedron can enlighten you with further details."

[ooc:  see...Tomas can be nice.  take that.  ]


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

_It's good to see that even Tairen nobles can listen to reason once in a while._  Pedron heads up the stairs, first going to his room to fetch his bow and quiver.  He then goes to Sirsei and Shalimar's room, tapping on the door.  [Assuming he can find it.  He'll ask around if he can't.]  Whoever answers, he says, "Sirsei, there's a beggar here who says the Lieutenant from last night wants us, but I think he's lying.  We're meeting in the common room.  Where's Shalimar?"


----------



## Valkys (Apr 7, 2002)

[I assume Lila will have Sirsei open the door.]

Sirsei sighs when she hears. "Thank you, Pedron. Can you wait a moment?" She looks  to Lila _after_ she closes the door. "Lila Sedai, will you be joining us, or shall I ask Pedron to convey my regrets?"


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *[I assume Lila will have Sirsei open the door.]
> 
> Sirsei sighs when she hears. "Thank you, Pedron. Can you wait a moment?" She looks  to Lila after she closes the door. "Lila Sedai, will you be joining us, or shall I ask Pedron to convey my regrets?" *




"I will be joining you." She says. "This should be interesting."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 7, 2002)

_  Interesting he is trying to be polite, maybe I just over-reacted earlier?  No, I couldn't be that wrong, he is definitely up to something.  (OOC: Sense motive check on Tomas)_

"Very well Tomas, your suggestion holds merit.  Come along Jain, lets not keep the Gaurdsman waiting."

Shalimar  will walk gracefully into the Inn and take a seat in a chair where she will be able to watch the others as they enter.  Sitting in the chair she will swing her legs in impatience waiting to know whats going on.

_  I wonder if Tomas went to ask Lila Sedai to join us as well.  It would be like him to not inform Sersei to make her look poorly, and get me in trouble._


----------



## Valkys (Apr 7, 2002)

Sirsei nods and opens the door, "Thank you for waiting, Pedron. Sorry to close the door like that. Lila Sedai and I will be down shortly. As for Shalimar, I don't know where you'll find her. I'd suggest Jain's room, or where ever you think you can find him."

She closes the door quietly, turning back to Lila, "I wonder what this beggar wants. If he's lying to get us somewhere, he'll have a nasty surprise to find a full Sister present if it's unpleasant business."

"i'm ready when you are, Lila Sedai."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *  Interesting he is trying to be polite, maybe I just over-reacted earlier?  No, I couldn't be that wrong, he is definitely up to something.  (OOC: Sense motive check on Tomas) *




It's tough to read southlanders, with their fool Game of Houses and strange ways, but you don't think he's up to anything this time.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *She closes the door quietly, turning back to Lila, "I wonder what this beggar wants. If he's lying to get us somewhere, he'll have a nasty surprise to find a full Sister present if it's unpleasant business."
> 
> "i'm ready when you are, Lila Sedai." *




"I do not know what he could want. But anything connected to trollocs in Caemlyn is something that I want to know more about." She said, then led the Accepted down stairs to join the others.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

Pedron checks Jain's door, but since no one's there, he heads downstairs to join the other.  Once there, he peeks out the window to see whether the beggar is watching.  Either way, he motions to the others.  "Try to stay out of sight of the window.  I have an idea, but it won't work if he sees all of you."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 7, 2002)

"Tomas suggested that you had more information for us master Pedron?  Obviously we will listen, but I want to know exactly why you wish us to play childrens' games before I at least wll do so.  What exactly is suspicious about the messenger?"

She looks expectantly from Tomas to Pedron, arching an eyebrow.  "I am quite sure you have a good reason for this, and am more than willing to hear it.  But it is certainly impolite to keep the poor fellow waiting."

She nods at Sirsei and again at Lila Sedai, as they arrive in a show of respect.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

Once everyone arrives Pedron says, "Why would the Lieutenant send a beggar rather than one of his guardsmen?  This so-called messenger couldn't even tell me the Lieutenant's name!  I don't know who sent him or what he's up to, but he won't bring us to the Lieutenant.

"As I see it, we could just refuse to go with him.  Then whoever sent him will come up with a cleverer trap, one we can't see through.  We could try to get him to reveal who sent him, but I doubt he knows much.  Beggars are cheap--they likely gave him a few marks to tell us the Lieutenant wants us and then bring us somewhere.  I think our best bet is to spring the trap, but we need to be clever doing it.

"Some of us should go with him, but not all.  We'll say we couldn't find everyone.  Those of us who can keep out of sight should follow behind, far enough that they're not caught in the trap and can help out."

It's the longest speech Pedron's made to this group, the longest one he's made to anyone in a while.  It seemed like a good plan, but now that he's laid it out he sees one very big flaw.  Under normal circumstances, Pedron should definitely be one of those following behind, out of sight and relatively safe.  The problem is he's the one who's actually spoken to the beggar, and it would take a very good liar to convince the beggar that they had lost him, which means that he will have to walk into the trap like a bullgoose fool, trusting this sorry lot to come to his rescue.  Pedron suddenly regrets presenting his plan.

Pedron quickly checks the window's line-of-sight, trying to figure out who the beggar might have seen and whom he couldn't have. [Spot check.]  He also tries to figure out who can keep out of sight and who the beggar would spot in an instant.  [OOC: I think following someone through crowded streets without being spotted is a Hide check.  Ash, Jain, and I are the only ones with this skill, although anyone with a high dexterity might make an untrained check.]


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 7, 2002)

Lord Tomas nods.  "A good plan.  Though you have been seen by the beggar and will of course need to accompany us.  Perhaps Jain and Ashrem would be willing to be the rear guard.  The ladies will have to rely on Yuri, Pedron, and myself for protection."  Lord Tomas looks at the women, "That is not to say you could not protect yourselves as you have shown quite capably the other day."  You can detect a slight shudder.  _This is surely a trial set on me by the creator...do deal with these witches._  Smiling for all I'm worth, "Merely that to those that would not know of your special skills, the three of us should provide a suitable deterrent."  _Light, let them agree to that line of reasoning without their confounded quibling.  They are not iin charge.  They are merely Accepted._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 7, 2002)

Update: I assume Ashrem and Jain are still outside sparring.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 7, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

_Not a bad plan at all, Pedron is full of surprises, this something i might have thought of myself._ 

"I think, Pedrons, plan will work well. I have no problem trailing the group."

Jain looks over at Ashrem. "What about you, master Bayle, think you're up to the task?"


Then Jain threads his scabbard back onto his belt, straps it around his waist, and takes a moment to make sure all his daggers are in place.

"Let us do this thing!"




[OOC: tomas came out back and got me, you and shalimar, ashrem.]


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 7, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Update: I assume Ashrem and Jain are still outside sparring. *




[ooc:  Only if you two disreguarded Tomas invitation to come inside and listen to what Pedron had to say.]


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

[OOC:  To Ash: Well, since Pedron wasn't going to launch into that little speech until everyone was there, I kind of assumed the opposite.  Didn't Tomas invite you in?]

Pedron's surprised by the Tairen's uncharacteristic  good sense.  _Maybe he's not a total fool after all._  He turns to Ash and Jain, "Are either of you a good shot?  Here, take my bow and quiver.  Just be careful not to shoot _me_ with it, okay?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 7, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"I have decent aim, although i really prefure daggers. I suppose i use your bow, Pedron, unless Ashrem would like to use it."




[OOC: I just noticed that the only one in the group older than Jain is Lila, and not by much. You all need to start listening to your elders!]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 7, 2002)

OOC: Oops. Sorry guys. Its late.  

Ashrem nodded to the others. "I agree, there is definatly something wrong going on here. Though Pedron seems to have came up with a sound plan." he claped him on the shoulder. "I'll stay back with Jain. You all be careful."

"I'll be only a second." He hurredly made his way upstairs, exchanged his white shirt for a black one, and grabbed his coat. Bounding down the stairs two at a time, he paused only a moment to listen before motioning for Jain to follow him out the back door.

"You can have the bow Jain. Ready?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 7, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

Jain shoulders the bow and quiver.

"Be careful everyone. If what ever comes looks to be more than we can handle, just run, Ashrem and I will be there to cover you."

Jain turns and follows Ashrem.

"I'm ready, if you are!"


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 7, 2002)

EDIT in the time it took me to type this two other posts were made  

IC:  "There is no help for it now, bloody fools," she mutters.  "Rushing into everything, if a trap is designed for all of us, then it will take at the very least all of us to overwhelm it, not just seperating into two smaller groups."

_ Its too late know not to go through with this.  That Jain, he is going to get a piece of my mind after we are through with this.  By the time I am through with him, he will need a pillow to be able to sit.  If he acts like a child I will treat him as one.  Making promises and not keeping them, he should have known to ask my advice, thats what he promised._

She will glare at the backdoor before opening the front door and stepping out into the sunlight. She will turn to the beggar and say.

"Are you the one sent to fetch us?  The rest are just behind me."  She gives him a dimpley smile trying to look delicate and childlike.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

[Edit: Now I know we're posting too fast.  I prepare my response to Shalimar's argument, which is then changed due to posts Shalimar's player hadn't seen, so now I have to change my post.  And I had some pretty good arguments too!]

Pedron reaches the front door and opens it, letting the others go through first.  "Lord Tomas, perhaps you should do the talking."


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 7, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *EDIT in the time it took me to type this two other posts were made
> 
> IC:  "There is no help for it now, bloody fools," she mutters.  "Rushing into everything, if a trap is designed for all of us, then it will take at the very least all of us to overwhelm it, not just seperating into two smaller groups."
> 
> ...




"Damn fool woman," Lord Tomas mutters under his breath.  Lord Tomas steps out of the Inn and says, "Yes, Master Beggar."  Firmly taking the lead, "You may lead us to the good Lieutenant now.  We shall follow."  Lord Tomas motions for the Beggar to start walking and Lord Tomas says, "Come M'Lady."  He smiles at Shalimar and proffers his arm.  "Allow me."  _Burn me, if one of us can't at least act nicely._


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Jain Hadlin*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"Be careful everyone. If what ever comes looks to be more than we can handle, just run, Ashrem and I will be there to cover you."
> *




"If it looks like more than you can handle, then I will do something." Lila said. "But I would rather not spend the rest of the day dodging Whitecloaks."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 7, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

As he steps out the back door Jain looks back and says with a smile.


"The Wheel weaves as the wheel wills! So if it weaves us up some whitecloaks then we'll just have to make the best of it we can!"


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 7, 2002)

Shalimar looks at his proffered arm trying to determine if it is coated in some kind of poison.  Sighing she takes it and walks by his side all the while trying to ignore the arms owner.

_ I really need to be nicer to him, he cannot be all bad, though he still hasn't apologized yet.  If a little lordling can be polite and graciuos I can certainly do the same, afterall he is only a man, ans a southlander to boot._

Its not easy to form the lily in her mind while she is touching someone she does not like and walking at the same time.  It is not very easy, but taking the time to do it properly during the walk she does it without much difficulty.  When she is finallyy fully open to saidar she sighs feeling its effects and presses closer to Tomas, leaning on him a bit more then before, now instead of arms length she is almost touching his side with her own..

_  He really isn't that bad, he was justing saying what he thought was right.  He was wrong, but if I give him no chance to make amends we wont have as good a chance in whatever we end up doing.  Its hard to be angry while channeling is that why I am thinking this?  probably, but I am right all the same.  I just wont be the first one to apologize, as soon as he does, I will._


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 7, 2002)

Ashrem flashed Jain an odd look. "Are you always this optomistic?"

With that he shut the door. Once outside he looked around to see if anyone had noticed them, then motioned for Jain to follow him around to the side.

"What do you think Jain? Think we'll have to pull them out of the kettle?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 7, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"Honostly, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if this is some flamein trap. Just be ready for anything, and don't be surpised if whoevers setting this up is prepared for this plan. It's a good tactic, but an obvious one."

"Don't try to hide either, try to blend with the crowd. It's the middle of the day, and after Logain's parade the streets are bound to still have a lot of traffic. Two armed men activly sculking around will just draw attention. Basically just stay alert, act natural, and try to keep the others in sight."

_Thats either good advice or we're in real trouble. Either way it's best if i don't let on how nervous i am to Ash._ 

Jain has a confident grin on his face.

"When your as good as I am, you can't help being optimistic."


----------



## Valkys (Apr 7, 2002)

Sirsei goes along with the entire thing, saying nothing. Everyone who knows her realizes that something is bothering her because she is _never_ this quiet. She keeps all emotion off her face, doing a fair imitation of the Aes Sedai serenity, even if she doesn't have the ageless face to go with it.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

Pedron keeps to the back of the group, keeping an eye on the beggar and an eye out for any trouble.  That doesn't leave any eyes for other matters.  Once they're moving, and if he thinks he won't be spotted, he draws a knife in his left hand and keeps it hidden within his cloak.  He's ready to draw his rapier in his right at the slightest sign of trouble.  He's about as tense as he can get, and that's pretty tense.  _Nice plan!  Next time I need to come up with something that's less likely to get me killed._  He casts a surreptitious glance over his shoulder to see if he can spot Jain and Ash.

[If he can]_The idiots!  Can't they hide any better than that?_

[If he can't]_Where'd they go?  Did they ditch us?  I knew I couldn't trust them!_


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 7, 2002)

_ Sirsei is acting very oddly.  I don't think she has ever gone so long without trying lecture me on something she has read about.  Did Lila Sedai say something to her to upset her?  Well one we are finished here with these fraudulant Gaurdsman, I will just have to take her shopping, that always cheers me up up_ 

She thought brightly a smile settling on her face.  She even winked at Tomas she so pleased with her plan to cheer up Sirsei.

_Getting out from Lila Sedai's eye will do her good, nice as she is Lila Sedai is still a sister, as much as we might like her she still can send us to bed with no dinner, or strap us._


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 7, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

[ooc: sorry I've been outta the loop! My friend's 21st birthday was on Friday, and kung fu class kicked my ass yesterday.]

Yuri tries to stay just behind the beggar. At the first sign of trouble, he's ready to unfold the fan and use it. He's doing his best to keep his thoughts clear of everything besides keeping his companions and himself safe from harm.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 7, 2002)

Walking confidently down the street behind Yuri and the Beggar, Lord Tomas escorts Shalimar while keeping an eye out for their surroundings.  _A man could get used to this...walking arm in arm with a pretty woman.  Too bad she's Aes Sedai.  At least she hasn't tried to hit me yet...or make me do something.  Now she's leaning on me.  Hope she's okay.  Best to ignore that and assume she's fine.  She won't like me asking.  Now if only she would apologize for her unseeming reactions earlier.  Then things would be much more bearable._



			
				Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *She thought brightly a smile settling on her face.  She even winked at Tomas she so pleased with her plan to cheer up Sirsei. *




Lord Tomas smiled in responce to the wink.  _She winked at me.  What is she up to?  It can't be good.  I better watch her...make sure she doesn't try something on me._


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 7, 2002)

Shalimar looks at Tomas oddly,  "Why so quiet Tomas?  Are you worried about something?  I promise not to let anything happen to you, we wouldn't anything to leave you with a bad impression." she whispers in his ear with a wink.

_ He realy isn't that bad, so long as he apologizes I can deal with him. But he had better apologize to Sirsei for making her so upset._


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2002)

OOC: Tomas, you know very well that Sersei and Shalimar aren't Aes Sedai yet. Ashrem, you're pretty sure the beggar isn't the man you saw just after the parade. Jain, you're pretty sure the beggar is the man you half-saw before you ran into the Children this morning.

Sirsei and Shalimar see the glow of _saidar_ around Lila Sedai. It's clear she's as suspicious as the rest of you. Pedron doesn't see Ashrem or Jain; it was hard to concentrate on them and the beggar at the same time <they both got 21 on their hide checks, and Pedron got a 10 on his Spot).

Lila Sedai doesn't seem to be paying attention to anything other than the beggar.

[from the book]
The hunched form of the beggar, lurching slightly as he shambles ahead of you, leads you away from the Golden Stag. You head up the street, in through the masssive city gate, and up the boulevard some five hundred feet or more. Signs of the parade lie everywhere, in the debris strewn across the streets and banners hanging from windows. You turn down a side street crowded close with shops and homes three, four, and sometimes even five stories tall. Though the city remains crowded, the throngs are nowhere near as dense as they were earlier, and you easily make your way through the remaining bustle, past merchants and townspeople, transients and refugees.

The beggar stops before a plain building, marked only by a crimson banner of Andor hanging from an upper window. "Here is the officer you seek," he says, motioning toward the open door. Inside, you can see a soldier in a crimson tabard sitting at a table in a small room.

"You the ones from the Golden Stag?" he asks. "C'mon in -- the captain wants to talk to ya."
[/from the book]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 7, 2002)

"Thank You kind sr for bringing us this far, I am sure Lord Tomas will compensate you for the time you spent on our behalf."  She says addressing the beggar. 

She will disengage herself from Tomas's arm to allow him to pay the man a few coins.
She will take a step to bring her almost into the Doorway, readying flows of air to block off the door if needed.

"Captain?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 7, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, Sniper?*

When they come to the building Jain looks for a good spot to lay in wait with a nocked arrow.

He also tries to keep an eye on the begger.

_Alright, there's nothing that we can do now but wait, and stay alert. With any luck this whole thing will turn out to be nothing._ 

Jain whisoers to Ashrem, "Pick your spot and sit tight, be careful. Try not to play our hand too soon, if things turn ugly and we get picked off, there will be no one to get the others out of there.."


----------



## dscrank (Apr 7, 2002)

_All my fine planning for nothing, it looks like.  Still, better safe than sorry._  Pedron still doesn't sheath his dagger, though.  It may look like nothing, but appearances can be deceiving.  He lets the others go in first, keeping an eye on the beggar.  _If_ Ash and Jain are still out there, he hopes they keep their distance.  There's no point in exposing the ruse now.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 8, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *"Thank You kind sr for bringing us this far, I am sure Lord Tomas will compensate you for the time you spent on our behalf."  She says addressing the beggar.
> *




"Let me take care of that." Lila says, passing a knowing glance to the two Accepted before handing the beggar a coin. _Perhaps it's just paranoia, but better to be safe. As long as he has that coin, I can find him anywhere in Andor._


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 8, 2002)

OOC: Trace?  thats a new one to both of us.  Weavesight check?  +11 for both


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 8, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

Yuri carefully scrutinizes the man inside--a typical sizing-up between soldiers. He's always been impressed with Andoran armsmen. A look at an officer's underlings generally gives a person an idea about how effective the officer is.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 8, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *OOC: Trace?  thats a new one to both of us.  Weavesight check?  +11 for both *




... and you both managed to just miss catching it, too. <You both got 19s on your Weavesight checks.> Don't worry too much; you'll almost certainly see Lila use this one again.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 8, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *All my fine planning for nothing, it looks like.  Still, better safe than sorry.  Pedron still doesn't sheath his dagger, though.  It may look like nothing, but appearances can be deceiving.  He lets the others go in first, keeping an eye on the beggar.  If Ash and Jain are still out there, he hopes they keep their distance.  There's no point in exposing the ruse now. *




Sersei, Shalimar, Yuri, and Tomas are suspicious, but don't notice anything out of the ordinary about the soldier. The always-wary Pedron, though, thinks the man is somewhat dissheveled for a Guardsman; his tabard is worn and frayed. And Lila is still holding _saidar_.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 8, 2002)

Pedron doesn't know much about Andoran guardsmen, but this one looks a bit on the scruffy side.  Light, even the ones in Lugard show better grooming.

When and if the others have entered, Pedron steps into the doorway, but doesn't enter all the way.  He has no intention of being trapped inside.  He hisses to Yuri, Tomas, or Sirsei, whoever passes closest, "Watch yourself.  Something's wrong with that man." He doesn't bother doing the same for Shalimar, since she's already entered and wouldn't listen anyway, or Lila, whom he hasn't really met.  He makes sure not to turn his back to the beggar, but it's awfully hard to watch both ways at once.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 8, 2002)

Ash and Jain slipped quickly and quietly through the crowd and finally came to a stop outside a building adorned with the banner of Andor.

Ashrem nodded agreement in response to Jain’s earlier comments.. "Yea, best to keep out of sight. Stay here and keep watch. I'm going to make a circle around the building." he said with a confident tone. _The man seems to have a head on his shoulders at least. If I can every get him out from under Shalimar’s thumb…hard to fault the man though. She is pretty and more than once caused me to act foolishly._ 

Looking around to see if anyone was watching, he pulled his coat further over his sword and strode off with a casual yet alert demeanor. [OOC: Bluff?]

Ash will try to make his way around the building looking for anything unusual. He will try to peek into any windows he can as long as he can do it without drawing suspicion. 

_What have we gotten ourselves into? That wasn’t the same guy I saw earlier. Who was it?_ He kept a sharp eye out for anyone who happened to be paying him too much attention. Always on the look out for the man he saw earlier.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 8, 2002)

Sirsei hears Pedron's warning, nodding slightly to him, but doesn't do anything too noticeable. As Lila alredy holds the Source, she figures it isn't a bad idea to wrap herself in _saidar_'s warmth. She eyes the officer warily, and surreptitiously checks the shadows. 

She tries to intuit the man's intentions(sense motive?) through his actions, etc. Anything that gives her a clue will help. She suddenly wishes Shalimar hadn't just walked in like that. Her best friend could be in trouble if this is a trap and she is the one to spring it.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 8, 2002)

"Take us in to see  him now, I am sure he will want to see us right away."  She says in an imperious voice.

_ If they are going to do something they should get over with it faster, I have places to going, and I will not waste time on brigands who don't even have the decency to be quick about it.  Not like any of them will be able to hurt us, we have Saidar afterall._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 8, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

_Come on, come on, come on. Do it. Stay calm, focus, if there's a trap they'll spring it in thier time. Just need to stay calm and bloody well focus._ 

Jain sits and wait, sweat starting to beed on his brow, bow in hand, arrow nocked and ready.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 8, 2002)

_It was nice while it lasted._  "Please, MiLady."  Lord Tomas addresses Shalimar.  "Give the man a moment to fetch the Lieutenant for us."

  Lord Tomas stepped forward, still warily watching for the signs of the ambush that are sure to fall.  _Last I heard, the Andoran Guard was headquartered in the Castle, not some building._  Putting on a vapid smile, one that conveys the image of a scatterbrained noble, a smile that can be most useful at times.  "You'll have to pardon the Ladies.  They tire easily from the heat of the day.  It makes them most impatient.  I shant hear the end of it if you don't see about bringing the Lieutenant to us promptly."

Lord Tomas steps closer to the Guard and says in a hushed voice, "Just be glad *you* don't have to live with her.  Speed things up and there's a silver mark in it for you." As Lord Tomas speaks to the man, he keeps an eye on him, watching for any sign of attack...


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 8, 2002)

_  Pardon the ladies?  The heat makes us tired?  It makes us impatient?  I'll impatient him.  I'll box his bloody ears.    I was right not to like him.  He should not say such things, not about me.  No maybe I am just hearing things, no one, not even he is stupid enough to insult us when he knows what we are._ 


She glares at Tomas for a moment, before putting on her blank Aes Sedai face, showing no emotion outwardly.  Inside however is different, as she has not convinced herself he did not actually say what she thought he had.  She gestures at the gaurdsman and the at the door, "Please hurry, if you don't there might be a murder," she adds the last quietly for just the Gaurdsman winking at him, and glaring at Tomas uncertainly.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 8, 2002)

Sirsei glances at Lila, as if to say, "I told you so," but she doesn't speak. 

_Eventually, I'll be out from under Lila's eye, and I will do something to get even. Perhaps I'd better start thinking of things that don't require the One Power. A dagger in the back isn't as elegant, but it breaks no oaths. _


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 8, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *. A dagger in the back isn't as elegant, but it breaks no oaths. [/I] *


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 8, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *She glares at Tomas for a moment, before putting on her blank Aes Sedai face, showing no emotion outwardly.  Inside however is different, as she has not convinced herself he did not actually say what she thought he had.  She gestures at the gaurdsman and the at the door, "Please hurry, if you don't there might be a murder," she adds the last quietly for just the Gaurdsman winking at him, and glaring at Tomas uncertainly. *




Lord Tomas gives the guard a "See-what-I-have-to-live-with?" look.  Once the guard's back is turned, I move back to Shalimar and quietly say, "Excellent, miLady Accepted.  You helped my bluff considerably.  My thanks."  I flash Shalimar a bright smile.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 8, 2002)

Shalimars eyes widen fractionally, _I knew I was right about that.  He's not that stupid,  it was just a misunderstanding this morning,_ and then she smiles at him before whispering in his ear.

"I was more then pleased to help your bluff, but it was a tad obvious, only a light blind fool would fall for it.  Its quite obvious I am not in a poor temper, or impatient. " she says with a sharp sniff.

"I don't bear a grudge about this mornings misunderstanding, but I am sure that if you apologized to Sirsei for upsetting her so much that things would be a lot smoother.  Unless you are a sister and hiding it well do not call me accepted.  Lady Shalimar, My Lady, and seeing as we are of equal station Shalimar will be fine, If I may call you Tomas?"  She adds quietly in an aside to Tomas that no one else can overhear.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 9, 2002)

OOC: Neither the beggar nor the 'guard' seem to notice how wary you are, failing their Sense Motive checks miserably.

"Follow me." The 'guard' says, leading the party to a storeroom in the back. Two men, dressed like the 'guard' -- and just as disheveled -- are inside. And they draw swords as soon as you are in the room.

Initiative:

Ashrem(outside): 24
Sirsei: 20
Yuri: 18
Jain (outside): 17
Shalimar: 15
Thug 1: 12
Thug 2: 12
Thug 3: 10
Beggar: 8
Pedron: 5 <Pedron wins tie-break due to higher Dex>
Thug 4: 5 <you can't see him yet>
Lila: 4
Tomas: 1


----------



## dscrank (Apr 9, 2002)

[OOC: Pedron was trying to hang back at the entrance of the building.  Did he manage to do that, or was he drawn inside?

Also, Ash was looking for a back way in.  Did he find one?  Does he hear what's going on inside?]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 9, 2002)

[OOC: Do Jain and Ashrem have any idea whats going on in the building?]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 9, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Pedron was trying to hang back at the entrance of the building.  Did he manage to do that, or was he drawn inside?*




Pedron and Lila weren't in the room yet when the thugs drew their weapons, but they could see inside.



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *Also, Ash was looking for a back way in.  Did he find one?  Does he hear what's going on inside?] *




Ash finds the back door, and hears signs of a fight on his initiative.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Do Jain and Ashrem have any idea whats going on in the building?] *




Jain doesn't hear anything yet; he, Ashrem, and Thug 4 mostly have initiative numbers as placeholders right now.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 9, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

Yuri unfolds the fan and attacks the thug nearest the women. He'll put his dodge bonus on that particular thug. And of course he's sans armor again...sigh.

"Pedron, get the women out, I'll follow behind you!"

_Blood and bloody ashes..._


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 9, 2002)

Shalimars eyes widen,  once the trap is finally sprung, even though she expects it.

_Theres more of them then I thought there would be.  And their swords look plenty sharp, even for rif-raff.  Well I can't do aything for the others If I am dead, so lets see whats to be done to protect me first._

Shalimar will step into the nearst corner and used the flows of air thats she has been readying since she entered the building to create a flat barrier of solid air between her and the thugs.  A shield that should block her off totally and invisibly from the rest of the room.

"Can't leave now Yuri, having too much fun!"

OOC: she will use an effective level 2 harden Air, flattening it from a sphere into a flat wall


----------



## dscrank (Apr 9, 2002)

*Pedron*

[OOC: Pedron's actions depend on whether anyone's closed within melee range by his turn.]

[If someone's in melee range.]  Pedron draws his rapier with his right hand and stabs.  He knows he's no swordsman, but he's quick, and his unimposing frame hides a wiry strength.

[If no one's within melee range.]  Pedron spins towards the fight, his heavy cloak trailing to reveal the knife hidden in his left hand, which whips up then out, hurling the knife at the thug at whom he has the clearest shot.  Even as the knife leaves his hand, he draws another knife with his left hand and his rapier with his right, then steps out the door into the street.  He scans it quickly for more thugs.

[If he doesn't see one.]"The street's clear!  Everybody out!" Pedron shouts, hoping they aren't too intent on sticking around to fight.

[If there are more outside.]"There are _x_ more out here!"  Pedron yells.  Now that Ash has shown up, Pedron has some hope that Jain will to.  Some help with these thugs would be appreciated.

[OOC: I hate having low initiative.  Some notes on strategy: Pedron has ambidexterity but not two-weapon fighting, meaning that he ought to be able to use the knife in his left or the rapier in his right, but not both at once unless he wants a -4 penalty.  Thus, he'll use his rapier if anyone closes to melee range, otherwise he'll throw his knife at whomever he has the best chance to hit and draw another one.  Meanwhile, he'll try to move toward the door, urging the others to do the same.

Some stats for quick reference:
Defense 16  HP 7
Ranged: Knife, +3 Attack Bonus, 1d4+1 Damage, Crit 19-20/x2, Range 10'
Melee: Rapier, +1 Attack Bonus, 1d6+1 Damage, Crit 18-20/x2]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 9, 2002)

Ashrem moving quietly around the back, soon discovered what appeared to be a back door. _Ah. Another way in. Good._

As he neared the door he heard the sounds of battle from inside. Not wasting any time, he kicked open the door and drew his blade. 

He rushed in, sword ready. Those inside would be surprised to find opposition coming from behind. _I'll not be hunted like a dog. I'm tired of looking over my shoulder all the time. This ends now._ He felt a rush of adrenaline as he moved in. He could feel his heart beating in time with his footsteps. It happened sometimes, in situations like this, like with the Whitecloaks. It happened when he new his life could end at any moment. It happened when he was scared, so scared that his bones turned to ice and the frenzy of battle threatened to burn him up.

A white knuckled grip on his sword hilt, nothing mattered. He was cold inside. Cold in an emotionless void. Only a warm light to guide him, to show him the way. He wanted to freeze, he wanted to burn.....he wanted to vomit.

OOC: Ash will come in from behind. He'll try to flank those he can. Mostly he will try to protect the women, putting himself between them and any attackers if possible.

If reduced to less than three hit points, he will start fighting defensivly and try to back everyone else out. Less than 2, and he go full defense. He will not willingly risk an attack of opportunity unless one of the women are badly injured and by doing so he could protect them. If I have a use of my Dark One's Own Luck feat, I'll use it to avoid a crippling blow or to land a fatal one.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 9, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> Tomas: 1 *




OOC: Tomas? You awake buddy?


----------



## Valkys (Apr 9, 2002)

Sirsei groans inwardly, _Wonderful. They pull swords on us. If I do something, am I going to get the rough side of Lila's tongue on this too?_ 

Briefly considering her options, and that she has very little defensive capabilities, Sirsei ducks to the left, going for the corner of the room. She'll hold off on using the One Power for now. She draws her dagger for defense.

OOC: She readies a 'create fire' for emergency use.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 9, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *"I was more then pleased to help your bluff, but it was a tad obvious, only a light blind fool would fall for it.  Its quite obvious I am not in a poor temper, or impatient. " she says with a sharp sniff.*



   "As you say, MiLady."  Lord Tomas responds blandly.



> *"I don't bear a grudge about this mornings misunderstanding, but I am sure that if you apologized to Sirsei for upsetting her so much that things would be a lot smoother.  Unless you are a sister and hiding it well do not call me accepted.  Lady Shalimar, My Lady, and seeing as we are of equal station Shalimar will be fine, If I may call you Tomas?"  She adds quietly in an aside to Tomas that no one else can overhear. *



Lord Tomas nods, "Tomas is fine, from you."  Lord Tomas gazes at you seriously, "As to Sersei, the situation is of her doing.  I expect an apology from her for her disrespect to someone of my station, not to mention the threat to my life.  She should be grateful I haven't had her hauled off by the City Watch.  I have been most patient and tried to allow for her difference in cultural upbringing.



 ---------

*The Combat*

[OOC:  Hold up...back up...just a minute Mr. GM.  Where did I say I was following the guardsman into a back room.  Tomas told him to bring the captain or whatever to him..in the outer room.]

[OOC:  Here's my action reguardless]

Lord Tomas  is caught slightly off guard, despite knowing it was a trap and is slow to draw his sword.  _At least I have my shield._  Lord Tomas stands bravely in front of Shalimar (hopefully *in front of* the hardened air) to protect the Accepted from the brigands.

[ooc:  I hate your dice.  a "1"???  Sheesh...]

*edited part*


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 9, 2002)

OOC:  The shield of  air isn't that big, from extrapolation based upon increases at other weave levels it is twice the size of a door or something like 8 feet wide,  thats why I backed into the corner first, shes not that strong, yet.  Thats a geuss it depends on how Dave sees it though.

At the size I am thinking At most two people could fit probably Sirsei and Shalimar if they went to the same corner, and I think they did, but these abstracts are starting to hurt my head


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 9, 2002)

> *Lord Tomas stands bravely in front of Shalimar (hopefully behind the hardened air) *






> *OOC:  The shield of  air isn't that big, from extrapolation based upon increases at other weave levels it is twice the size of a door or something like 8 feet wide,  thats why I backed into the corner first, shes not that strong, yet.  Thats a geuss it depends on how Dave sees it though.
> 
> At the size I am thinking At most two people could fit probably Sirsei and Shalimar if they went to the same corner, and I think they did, but these abstracts are starting to hurt my head  *




[ooc:  Actually...I ment in front of the hardened air...I was hoping the hardened air would be between shalimar and Tomas, with Tomas closest to the thugs.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 10, 2002)

*First combat round*

Hearing the beginnings of a struggle inside, Ashrem kicks the back door open, shocking everyone inside. It wasn't locked, and wasn't well made; the Ebou Dari didn't have any trouble forcing the door.

Sirsei withdrew to a corner, ready to strike out with the Power the moment she was directly threatened.

Yuri was faster than the thugs, and stronger. His Warder's Sword flashed, and the man nearest to him was on a crumpled heap on the floor <Max damage; the thug is at -7 HPs, nearly dead>.

Shalimar wove _saidar_ into a shield between her and Sirsei and the thugs <_Harden Air_>. Sirsei tried to catch what her friend was doing, but she had never been very good at working with Air <23 on her Weavesight check, but since she doesn't have Air affinity, she needed a 25>.

Thug 2 <Thug 1 is unable to act> headed for the back door; after seeing what Yuri did to Thug 1, he doesn't want to go through him to get to the door. But that means he has to go through Ash instead. But he stumbles in attempting to attack Ashrem <rolled a 1 to hit; house rule note -- critical fumbles draw an AoO>, leaving an opening for Ashrem to counterattack. Not very much of one, though; Ashrem couldn't get a clean strike.

The third thug moves to attack Tomas, not seeing much chance for him unless all the adventurers were dealt with. But he misses.

The beggar, though, forces his way out of the door. Pedron slashes at the beggar as he squeezes by (AoO), and misses -- the beggar was far quicker than he looked.

Another surprise joined the fight when a fourth thug slipped out from behind the stairway to stab at Yuri. He had more success than any of his collegues, scratching the Borderlander, but the wound wasn't very deep; Yuri had survived far worse <3 points of damage>.

But the room was not all that large, and Pedron stepped in to flank the thug with Yuri. Pedron's rapier connected solidly, and he joined the first thug bleeding on the floor <-3 hit points>.

Sirsei and Shalimar saw Lila weave _saidar_ much as Shalimar had done, although drawing more the One Power than either of them could draw safely, encasing the thug attacking Tomas in Hardened Air. <Sirsei again failed her Weavesight check>. The men couldn't see the weave, but they could see the man stop moving in his tracks, unable to swing his sword.

Tomas wasn't about to ask how or why, but he wasn't going to bother fighting a man tied up with the One Power either; he ran across the room to help Ashrem <flanking>. His sword connected, though the man was still standing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 10, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, Ready and waiting*

[OOC: If Jain can tell that the traps gone off and sees the beggar scramble through the door, he'll take a shot at him. He will use Heroic surge if nessacary.]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 10, 2002)

Shalimar will stop concentrating on the shield of air embarresed that to hide was her first impulse. 

_  Hiding behind this is so undfignified, Yuri isn't hiding behind a shield, either is Lila Sedai, or even Tomas.  I will not be a mouse, I am every bit as brave as they are._ 

She will move to the most hurt thug(the one Yuri hit), and (if he is in a five foot step) she will begin to weave one of the ost complex weaves she knows.  Strands of air, flow easily into place almost as if they want to be woven.  The strands of spirit swirl together into the weave almost as easily.  orking the fnal strands of water into the weave prooves to be the most difficult part. (Heal 1, hopefully she will only heal 7 points, but oh well)

_I can at  least do this to make sure the fool survives, he probably did not know better.  How will I ever become an Aes Sedai if all I do is heal people?_

OOC: (edited due to confusion)


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 10, 2002)

_Blood and ashes! This is what comes from leaving my bloody armor in my bloody room! And I didn't even get to kill the bastard!_ 

Edit (I thought there was just the tied-up guy)

Yuri glides up to the remaining threat, and tries to take him out.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 10, 2002)

*Pedron*

[OOC:  Pedron doesn't do _that_ much damage with his rapier.  Either he scored a critical or the thug didn't have much in the way of hitpoints.

By the way, I cheated a bit--I was having trouble visualizing the layout of the ambush, so I checked the book for the map.  It'd be nice to have those maps in the future, if possible.]

Pedron watches the thug go down, and seeing the blood on his rapier, realizes what he's done.  For a moment, he just stares.  He was in a knife fight once, and both he and the bully who had attacked him were cut up pretty badly, but both of them could walk home afterwards.  That was the most harm he'd ever done to another human being before now.  Compared to that wild fight, this was easy, just aim and thrust, and a man's life is ended.  A thug, true, but most people would think that Pedron wasn't much better.  The thief feels himself beginning to shake and brutally quashes that train of thought.  _He's dead, I'm not.  I outplayed him, that's all--he's the one who chose the stakes.  And the game's not done yet._  He wipes his rapier off on his cloak and sheaths it.

The one remaining thug is now surrounded, but the beggar was out the door as soon as this mess started.  Pedron leaves the others to deal with the thug and his Power-held comrade and heads into the street to search for the beggar.  If he sees the beggar, he'll follow, trying not be seen.

Edit--minor grammatical stuff


----------



## drothgery (Apr 10, 2002)

Just to recap the current situation...

Two of the thugs are on the ground, with negative hit points; they will be dead soon if left untreated. Yuri killed one; Pedron the other.

One is encased in a _Harden Air_ weave; only Sirsei and Shalimar can see the flows, but it's pretty obvious that something is keeping him from moving.

The fourth thug (and the only one that's free to move) is between Tomas and Ashrem at the back door.

The beggar has run out of the back room; presumably Jain will fire at him as soon as he can.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Pedron*



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Pedron doesn't do that much damage with his rapier.  Either he scored a critical or the thug didn't have much in the way of hitpoints.
> *




OOC: You did max damage to a 4 hit-point Thug, putting him at -3; Yuri did max damage to a 7 hit-point thug, so he's at -7. Both could still be stabilized; they're not dead yet, but they will be soon if no one does anything.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 10, 2002)

[Note edit to previous post] My bad, thought there was just the one guy.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 10, 2002)

Lord Tomas advances on the man between him and Ashrem.  Speaking surely in his trained voice, "I am Lord Tomas Menorian of House Menorian.  Surrender now to the Queen's justice, or be slain."

[ooc:  oooh...if I roll a 19 on my rep check (for a total of 25), then the thug might have heard of me Iand I can get a bonus to my intimidation attempt.  Yah...okay...like that'll happen.    I can dream tho.]


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 10, 2002)

Seeing the thug between himself and Tomas, he struck out at the first opportunity. He was caught up in the fever of battle. He had dueled more than a few times back home, but this was different. This had been an ambush and he wasn't about to fight fair if they weren't.

[OOC: Flanking the thug, Ashrem will attack him. If I miss, trigger my Dark One's Own Luck.]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Flanking the thug, Ashrem will attack him. If I miss, trigger my Dark One's Own Luck.] *




Ashrem stabs at the remaining thug, but the thug manages to twist out of the way <sorry, missed even with the retry>. 

Shalimar lets the shield of hardened air drop, and steps to the side of the most seriously injured thug, weaving Spirit, Air, and Water into Healing <5 points of damage turned into subdual, and Healing weaves automatically stabilize; he's now at -3, but will recover with rest>.

Outside, Jain fired an arrow at the beggar as he ran out the door. But the shot missed wildly, and the beggar was running in the direction of the still-crowded main streets of Caemlyn, and running far faster than you would have thought he could.

Pedron followed the beggar out the door, seeing Jain's arrow fly by. He could still see the beggar, but the beggar was outrunning him.

The remaining thug, not entirely realizing the hopelessness of his situation, ignored Tomas' demand for a surrender and took another swing at Ashrem, no more competently than his first one <crit fumble>. Yuri took advantage of the opening; the thug joined his comrades on the ground.

Lila adjusted the Hardened Air around the thug she had trapped, so that his head was no longer inside the weave, and tied the weave off.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 11, 2002)

[Aw, you gotta tell me how much damage I did! Please?  ]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2002)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *[Aw, you gotta tell me how much damage I did! Please?  ] *




12; he started with 6 HPs, Tomas knocked him down to 4, then you put him at -8. Unless someone does something quickly, he's going to die.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 11, 2002)

*Pedron gives chase*

_Blood and bloody ashes, that man is fast!_  Pedron briefly considers the knife in his left hand, but at that range, he'd probably hit one of the people crowding the street.  Instead, he sheaths the knife and starts to run after the beggar, as quickly as he can.  He intends to follow the beggar as far as he can.  He's particularly interested in whether he seems to be heading back to the alley where Ash had supposedly seen their shadow disappear.

[OOC: I suspect that Pedron won't catch the beggar, but he doesn't know that.  In any case, both of us want to see if we can get a hint of where the beggar is going.]


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 11, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 12; he started with 6 HPs, Tomas knocked him down to 4, then you put him at -8. Unless someone does something quickly, he's going to die. *




[I'd just like to point out that Yuri is a raging engine of death... ]


----------



## Valkys (Apr 11, 2002)

Sirsei releases _saidar_ as she stands up from her crouch and resheathes her dagger. She looks at the injured men and at the one Lila has trapped. She stares at Shalimar in astonishment when the short noblewoman actually Heals the most seriously injured of them.

_Blood and Ashes! What is that girl thinking? Healing him after he threatened us? Lila's gotten one live one for us, already. Why?_ 

She manages to hold her tongue, as she doesn't want to argue with Shalimar in front of the others. _Our solidarity in public is all we've got. I won't break that for this. But I mean to get her reasons from her later. That's a waste of her strength._ 

Sirsei shakes her head as she turns leans back against the wall. _I bloody well don't have to Heal them. That isn't in any of the oaths._ She considers for a moment, then a slow smile dawns on her face, _Not in any of the oaths. Nope. I'm not required to offer anyone aid._ 

She hums quietly to herself as she waits for everyone to come back to the room so questioning of the prisoner can begin.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2002)

[OOC: I'd just like to point out that Ash couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag. How he lasted this long on the streets of Ebou Dar is a mystery to me. That level of Armsman sure looks inviting.....

Ashrem looked at the dead thug at his feet and coldly sheathed his sword. Probably a bit harder than nessesary. He grimaced, taking in the room, then approached the remaining thug. He hesitated a second, in awe that the man seemed held by nothing then returned his gaze to the man. Murder in his eyes.

"You here tried to kill us..." he said calmly. Too calmly. "You should start talking now." He drew his blade again and put the tip on his cheek beneath his left eye. "Give me a reason why I shouldn't sheath this in your bloody skull. Speak man! Who are you? Why where we flaming set up?!"

[OOC: Intimidation]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 11, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, hot pursuit!*

"Blood and Ashes! I missed, i can't believe it."

Jain springs up and heads off in persuit, He poors on the speed, focusing on the beggers back.

"Burn me. can't let him get away!"


[OOC: Jain will run as fast as he can, he'll use heroic surge if it means catching up to the begger.]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 11, 2002)

"Was doing quite so much damage really neccesary Yuri?  He obviously could not hurt you, its like you kicked a puppy."  She sighs and moves to the thug Yuri just put down.  She lays her hand against his brow, and sighs.

She repeats the process of drawing in the flows, weaving them together Air, Water and Spirit, trying to heal him. (level 1)

_ Its not right to let them die.  Its not right to let anyone die that I can help.  This was killing those who cant defend themselves.  We are better then them.  We don't kill the weak._

Shalimar will stagger over to the final Thug and weave the healing flow again. Its much harder now to weave he flows together, and all she can manage is a very weak weave, just enough to stabilize him.[heal 0, 1hp]

_ I hope that was enough, it was all that I was able to do.  It was the right thing to do, but I should have done more.  I can't even heal Yuri of that wound, Im so tired._

"Sirsei, can you heal Yuri I am not sure I... not sure I can."  its obvious shes tired , she didn't even comment on Yuri's letting himself be wounded.  She looks around for a chair to sit in.  If she cannot find one she will sit and lean against the wall.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*



			
				Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *"Was doing quite so much damage really neccesary Yuri?  He obviously could not hurt you, its like you kicked a puppy."  She sighs and moves to the thug Yuri just put down.  She lays her hand against his brow, and sighs.*




_It's not possible. The Tower couldn't make a girl who would say something that stupid an Accepted. Could they? They do teach them to never let their guard down, they must._

"Perhaps next time the puppies won't try to kill me with swords, Shalimar."

Yuri probes the wound he took, it doesn't look bad.

"Besides, if they were really puppies I'd have bite marks on my calves, not my shoulder. Sirsei, you can keep these men from dying before worrying about me. I'd like to see the Queen's Guard have a chat with them."

Yuri goes to Shalimar and offers her an arm.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2002)

*Jain and Pedron*

With a Heroic Surge, Jain briefly almost catches up with the beggar, but he's staying at a dead run, and maintaining a pace you just can't match. Neither can Pedron, who is only a little behind you. And while the streets aren't jammed anymore, so it's possible to run, firing another arrow at him seem like a bad idea; if you miss, there's a good chance you'll hit a random passerby.

You can't tell where he's heading; you don't know Caemlyn all that well, but he doesn't seem to be going anywhere you have been before.

OOC: You can run until he's out of sight, or you can stop when you give up on catching him, it won't make much difference, except in how long it takes to get back to the others.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 11, 2002)

"None of them are going to die Yuri, the only one who needs any healing is you."  She says as she takes his arm and leans into his shoulder.  Releasing Saidar isn't easy but doing so much with it almost makes it too hard to hold, and it slips from her

"I wish I could have done more for them, they will all get better, but if I had been stronger I might have healed them to the point of answering questions." she says with a sigh.  

She whispers to Yuri as quietly as possible afraid someone will overhear and think she is weak, "Please help me sit, I think we will be here for awhile.  And all that channeling.  I can't ever hold enough of Saidar, but doing so much..."

OOC:  It looks like the fight is over, tell me if its not and I will edit this out.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 11, 2002)

*Pedron gets tired*

Pedron finally stops the wild run, gasping for breath and massaging a stitch in his side.  "Burn it all, where's he going?  Blood and ashes, maybe he's just doing the smart thing and running from the fight."  It's probably not worth the effort to chase the poor lout the thugs hired to lure him and the others into their trap.  If Pedron's first instinct was right, he doesn't really know anything after all.  The more the young thief thinks about it, the more questioning any remaining thugs sounds like the better approach.  "Jain, I'm going back.  Maybe we caught one alive.  You coming?"

_One clue at a time.  We'll search the building where they ambushed us first, then maybe that alley.  _Or,_ we could do the smart thing and leave Caemlyn altogether.  There can't be beggars leading people into ambushes everywhere, can there?_


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *"None of them are going to die Yuri, the only one who needs any healing is you."  She says as she takes his arm and leans into his shoulder.  Releasing Saidar isn't easy but doing so much with it almost makes it too hard to hold, and it slips from her
> 
> "I wish I could have done more for them, they will all get better, but if I had been stronger I might have healed them to the point of answering questions." she says with a sigh.
> *




"They will live, which is a good thing; the Guards do not think highly of bodies." Lila Sedai said. "I will Heal Master Yuri as soon as we are done with this fellow; I should think he will be quite willing to answer our questions."

As she says the last, she appears to grow taller, with her head nearly reaching the low cieling of the room. She turns to face the prisoner; the girls can see her weaving Fire, Air, and Spirit into the Mirror of the Mists (level 0; it's cross-talent for her) <both Sirsei and Shalimar make their weavesight checks; add Mirror of the Mists to your weave lists>.

The man wasn't just intimidated, he was quaking in his boots. Or would be, if he could move more than his head.

<between Lila and Ashrem both attempting to initimidate him, Lila's bonuses from Composure and Mirror of the Mists, and his circumstance penalty due to being held in a Harden Air weave, he's very, very intimidated>

"The beggar... he gave us each 5 crowns to take everything you had and give it to him. We could keep any coin, and another 5 crowns, and he didn't seem to care if you lived or not."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 11, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"I think you're right pedron we should get back."

Jain hands Pedron his bow and quiver as he starts back to the building. "Thanks for the loan, to bad i'm not a better shot."


_I don't know what that bloody beggars about, but the flamein bastard will get his sooner or later."_ 

"I think once we get back we should encourge the others to hurry up and get out of there before the guard shows up. The trolloc incident was bloody bad enough with out adding a fight with street thugs to the list. Next thign you know we'll have guards following us every where we go."


----------



## dscrank (Apr 11, 2002)

*Pedron*

Pedron just nods.  He certainly agrees with the last part.  The fewer guards the better.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 11, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

Yuri gently helps Shalimar sit on one of the crates in the room. He then stands guard next to her.

_Light, what am I bloody well doing? I'm not worthy to protect anyone._


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 11, 2002)

Her eyes half lidded she leans against Yuri for support.  "Thank you, Yuri." she says slowly.

_  He really would make a great warder, he just has to realize what happened to Tasha isn't his fault.  I wish he was my warder.  He is trying to protect me even now, without even thinking about it. _ She thinks looking up at him.

_  Its too bad being a warder will be upsetting to him,  he already acts like the Warders of the Sisters.  I wonder when he will realize he is too much a warder already to stop.  Its who he is, how he was raised, to take care of Tasha.  I hope she wouldn't mind if I am the one._

  She gives Yuri a tired Smile wondering if he has any clue what she is thinking.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 11, 2002)

Lord Tomas cleaned his sword on one of the dead thugs' clothes.  _Not bad.  Two encounters and two successful attacks.  If only the Master-At-Arms could see me now._

Not bothering to try any intimidation, as the man seems fairly cowed by Lila Sedai.  _No wonder...look at her...she's grown.  I know its a trick of the power, but it's frightening.  Must not show fear, especially before Sersei.  Must keep an eye on her, never let her get behind me.  She'll probably want to stick a knife in me first chance she gets.  Bloody commoners trying to reach above themselves.  She'd be much happier if she'd learn to be content with the hand she's been dealt._

Lord Tomas approaches the prisoner.  "Our clothes?  Why our clothes?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> <between Lila and Yuri both attempting to initimidate him, Lila's bonuses from Composure and Mirror of the Mists, and his circumstance penalty due to being held in Harden Air weave, he's very, very intimidated>
> *





OOC: Wait... My sword against his eye and a +8 in Intimidation didn't make a difference? Dave, I think you got me confused with Yuri.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> OOC: Wait... My sword against his eye and a +8 in Intimidation didn't make a difference? Dave, I think you got me confused with Yuri.   *




You're right; I'll go back and edit that. Though Lila's is +9 (+5 base, +2 for Composure, +2 for Mirror of the Mists @ level 0); she's not very intimidating unless she really wants to be.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 11, 2002)

OOC:  Doesn't she get +4 for the Aes Sedai Aura SQ?

"Lila Sedai,  perhaps the Queens' Gaurd can help us find this beggar who would pay so much to accost us?  It cannot be that common an event here in Camelyn that a beggar would pay someone to kill an Aes Sedai and her.... party."  

_ I am tired I almost said pack mules, I doubt she would be amused._ She thought exhaustion adding a touch of whimsy.

"Ashrem, I think... I think you can put that away now he looks like he told you everything he knew.  I doubt he knew to ask why he was suppoused to do it once 10 crowns was mentioned.  Perhaps the others might have something in their pockets, let me see these coins the beggar gave. If they have them on them, perhaps I can tell something from their country of origin.   Please Ashrem?" she says holding out her hand for the coins.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2002)

Ash reluctantly removed his blade from the man's face. Glancing at Shalimar he nodded. With a last, hard, look at the man. He backed off a bit. _I should kill him. I may still once I'm sure he has no more information._

Still looking at the man he added, "Once they are through with your....questioning, we shall..... " He snarled in frustration. "You are lucky. Where I come from, an attempt on my life", he motioned toward the ladies, "or the life of a woman results in death. Be thankful this is not Ebou Dar or I'd cut your flaming heart out."

With that he sheathed his blade and jerked his coat over it. He stared hard at the man with piercing, icy blue eyes. _Burn me! I should do it anyway._


OOC: Further Intimidation (+8). Given his current mood and demeanor, it probably effects everyone looking at him.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Doesn't she get +4 for the Aes Sedai Aura SQ?*




She doesn't actually have any ranks in Intimidate (it's not an Aes Sedai pre-req, and Lila's rarely interested in being initimidating; she's Brown Ajah, after all). She's got Aes Sedai Presense + Cha most of the time, and can add Composure and Mirror of the Mists if she really needs to.



			
				Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *"Lila Sedai,  perhaps the Queens' Gaurd can help us find this beggar who would pay so much to accost us?  It cannot be that common an event here in Camelyn that a beggar would pay someone to kill an Aes Sedai and her.... party."*




"I agree, though I should be able to find him. That was why I gave the beggar the coin. But I do not think the beggar knew about me; any Aes Sedai could deal with four half-trained thugs easily."


----------



## dscrank (Apr 11, 2002)

[OOC: Out of curiosity, when do Jain and Pedron get back?]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 11, 2002)

Forgetting Ashrem for the moment, She will pull herself up to a standing postion using Yuri to lean on.

"Then if you know where he is we should hurry after him.  There is no time to lose."

  She looks around for a second.  

"Well what are you all waiting for lets hurry, please Lila Sedai." She says while leaning on Yuri.  

_ hopefully we can catch him before too long, I think one beggar should not be too much of a problem.  If Lila Sedai wont help I might as well return to the Inn for all the good a chase would do._


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 11, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *Forgetting Ashrem for the moment, She will pull herself up to a standing postion using Yuri to lean on.
> 
> "Then if you know where he is we should hurry after him.  There is no time to lose."
> 
> ...




Lord Tomas looks to Shalimar, and say in a calm tone, "Pardon, Shalimar.  But you appear to need some rest first."  Suprisingly, to you, this is not said condesendingly, or directively, but as one equal to another.

Addressing the others, "If Lila Sedai has a way to find the Beggar,"  Lord Tomas glances briefly at Lila, "Then there is no immediately pressing need to pursue him directly.  We should wait for Pedron and Jain to return.  We shall..."  Lord Tomas stops himself and looks quickly at Yuri and Lila, "I suggest that we take these prisoners to the Queen's Guard.  It is our duty.  Well, it is my duty and I must see it done."


----------



## Valkys (Apr 11, 2002)

_What is wrong with Shalimar? I think she must be exhausted. Running after a beggar who had enough money to pay thugs 10  crowns apiece?_ She shakes her head in astonishment at Shalimar's lack of foresight and planning.

She looks at her friend very carefully, choosing her next words carefully, so as not to make her friend lose face, "Shalimar, while your reasoning is... direct, I feel that it would behoove us to consider an alternate path to our goal. It is reasonable to assume that if the man did not know Lila's position, then she will be able to locate him easily. If he does know about her, then it is reasonable to assume, for caution's sake, that this whole gambit was merely a ploy in a larger scenario. I would not like to run after him, only to find ourselves ambushed by two or three times our number in men."

"And I daresay if he does know about Lila, I can't imagine he is working for himself. 10 crowns apiece to these thugs isn't likely to come to a beggar every day. He would have to be working for a larger, perhaps _darker_ organization."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Out of curiosity, when do Jain and Pedron get back?] *




... the next time one of you posts, after this post.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 11, 2002)

Pedron comes in just in time to catch Sirsei's last words:  _"10 crowns apiece to these thugs isn't likely to come to a beggar every day. He would have to be working for a larger, perhaps darker organization."_

"Are you saying the beggar paid these thugs?"  Pedron asks.  "That doesn't make much sense.  Are you sure they're telling the truth?"

He looks around at the thugs lying on the floor.  He's surprised to see that, despite their injuries, they all seem to be alive.  He kneels over the thief he had hurt, relieved that he was all right and somewhat embarrassed to be relieved.  He inspects the thug, looking for any identifying mark, and palms his purse in the process.  [OOC: Assuming Ash hasn't already taken it.] A brief internal argument ensues.  _Light, I?m as bad as they are, nearly killing a man to steal his coin._  He snorts at the sudden attack of guilt.  _That beggar paid them to rob us.  Their payment _should_ be forfeit._

His conscience somewhat assuaged, Pedron stands to look around at the others.  ?We should probably search this place, just in case there?s something here,? he says.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2002)

Lila lets the Mirror of the Mist fall away.

She weaves Spirit into Trace <which Shalimar doesn't catch, but Sirsei does>, then looks at the girls. "Something is wrong. I should be able to pinpoint that man within a hundred miles of here, as long as he has the coin. Or within a mile, if he lost it."

OOC: And I might have something else to say just before I leave, but otherwise have fun, and I'll post again on Monday.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2002)

At the mention of the gold, Ashrem began looking about for swollen purses. He turned to address the others. "Look around for that coin. Consider it payment for our troubles." He said with a grimace, then looked at the still held thug. "Be thankful your coin is all we take." He glanced at Lord Tomas then back at the thug. "Your life is in the hands of Lord Tomas here. You had better thank the Light it's not in mine."

[OOC: Spot? Search? Do I see I catch Pedron's palming of the loot?]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 11, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

Once he got back Jain stayed quite listening to everyone, absorbing the information.

"I would see that this beggar is much more than he appears, when he ran, I was on him. Some how he managed to out run me and Pedron both, and disappear into the crowd. Now Lila Sedai can not use the power to track him, and all that coin he put down to have us robbed." Jain shakes his head slowly and rubs his chin for a moment.

_I think there maybe a LOT to  more to this beggar than meets the eye._ 

"While i normally wouldn't advacate dodging the guard, I think in this case, and in light of what happened with the trollocs, we might be best served by leaving the scene. If all of you insist on involving the guard, though i would suggest we leave it to Tomas and let him put a good spin on the incident."

After that Jain snaps out of his revere and loooks at everyone.

"Is everyone alright, Shalimar? Does anyone have wounds that need attention?"


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 12, 2002)

Her face pale and shallow,  She gives Ashrem a slightly surprised and dissapointed look.

"Are we common thieves now Ashrem?  I don't intend to be.  The money, now."  She says holding out a shaky hand.


"I want to determine whether I can learn anything from it, not steal it.  I dare say these men would not have done this except for that, and if we leave them with nothing, they are likely to fall back to that."

_ Besides, I was the one who saved their fool lives.  They would probably spend the money foolishly anyway, they are men._

"We can do all of this back at the Inn though."  

She whispers to Yuri "Yuri...  can you help me get back to the inn?  I don't know..." She  stops not wanting to finish the sentance.

OOC: If we were at the Inn, or somewhere not waiting for the Gaurds or something from Dave we could do some roleplay while Daves away,  that will keep things going without a real big break.  A big banquet or somesuch.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 12, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

"I think I can manage, as long as you stick with this shoulder."

Yuri helps Shalimar up.

"Let's go, we could all use a break."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 12, 2002)

Liftng her head from his shoulder,  "I am sorry Yuri, I was being thoughtless, let me heal you."

blinking through the exhaustion trying to keep her from the Source, she opens up to it.  The lily was hard to form, and it went from being blury to clear fast enough to almost make her lose it all together.  The light of Saidar flows into her again easing the need for rest.  She feels more alive, tired, but more alive.

The weave forms even more slowly then the last wavering, for a moment, then snaping into place.  The healing weave as always is shocking enough to make the paatient shiver in shock.  [heal 0, 1 hp]

Releasing saidar in a rush she falls at his feet.  "That was undignified" she observed making her way to her knees, and stopping their looking up at him.

"I will treat it more fully when we return to the Inn, and my healers bag there.  It wont be as immediate, but it might serve as a reminder to not get hit, or wear armor, take your pick." she says with a hint of teasing in her voice.  She finishes the last with an effort of will to stand up, and leans on him again, gesturing him to the door.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 12, 2002)

_Foolish Northeners just plan to leave these criminals here?  To accost others at some later date?  Barbarians._  Fustrated and a little annoyed at how little reguard the others have for the Law and the common good of society.  "Before the rest of you retire to the Inn, would one of you help me tie up these men so I might take them to the Queen's Guard."  _Never mind that alone, they might over-power me.  But at least I will die trying to see justice done._  Lord Tomas looks around for some rope...


----------



## dscrank (Apr 12, 2002)

*Pedron "helps"*

[OOC:  I guess most of this won't be resolved until Dave gets back, if then.]

"I'll help," Pedron says, getting started before anyone can say anything.  He searches the building, both this story and the next, for, well, mostly he's looking for valuables, but also rope.  If he finds any coins, jewelery, documents which may be relevant to this mess, or interesting and useful weapons (specifically: arrows, exotic weapons, saps, or short swords), Pedron will take as much as he can comfortably carry without being too obvious (thus no more than two weapons, not including arrows).  Once he's back, assuming he found rope, he'll help Tomas tie up the thugs, searching them for the same things.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 12, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, just tryin ta help.*

"Yuri, you are injured, do you want me to aid Shalimar. Even with healing you shouldn't agravate the wound, besides i know full well that healing can take it's toll not only on the healer, but the person healed as well."

Jain walks over to Shalimar and Yuri as he says this, and unless either of them objects he'll help Shalimar back to the inn.

_I really wish she wouldn't exert herself so much, it leaves her horribaly vulnerable. I wonder why Lila Sedai has no warder?_


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 12, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *Her face pale and shallow,  She gives Ashrem a slightly surprised and dissapointed look.
> 
> "Are we common thieves now Ashrem?  I don't intend to be.  The money, now."  She says holding out a shaky hand.
> 
> ...




Ashrem, still angry, looked at Shalimar. "No....m'lady. We are not thieves. I consider this payment for our troubles." he looked at her hand, and with a cold grin, pocketed the coin. "You can leave the rest if you want, I for one, do not believe they deserve it."

_Light! Maybe if Jain tried to kill her, she'd be a bit nicer to him. It seemed to work for our ambushers. She's been more respectful to them than to some of us._

He looked at Lord Tomas. "I agree. It is senseless to leave them here unpunished. They would just do it again." He spared a piercing look at the man still tied with Air. "Though I would hope that today they learned a lesson. I have no mercy for their sort." He turned back to Lord Tomas. "Unfortunatly this land seems to coddle even its criminals. If we aren't going to finish this, I suggest we call the guard." 

He gave a slight shake as a chill came over him. He rubbed his arms and touched his head. _Bloody fever coming back. Will I never be over this?_

"My regrets that I cannot accompany you to the guardsmen. I have some things that need tending to." With that he headed for the door.

_No need for them to know I'm sick. I'll just go back to the inn and rest a while._


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 12, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

"Thank you Jain, but it's really nothing. You can look at when we're back at the inn."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 12, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"As you say, Yuri."

Jain looks over the room again. "Tomas if you want someone to help, i suppose i can, as much as i want to aviod dealing with more guards. Unless you wanted to do it Pedron?"

Jain cracks a little grin at that.

"Ashrem, are you and yuri allright with going back to the Inn with Shalimar, Sersei and Lila Sedai?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 12, 2002)

Ashrem gave a quick nod as he went out the door. "Yea, thats fine." Outside, he waited a moment for the others to catch up, then set off to the inn.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 13, 2002)

*yawn*

"Well that was rude of Ash.  Oh well, not much to be done about it now."  

All of the self confidence that she projects as her shield against the world is gone.  Her voice is very small, like a kitten in a storm.  Its obvious to everyone the strain of channeling the power to such a degree is such a shock to her system that she does not know how to act when shes as tired and weak as a kitten.

"Can we go now Yuri, if we wait much longer you might have to carry me."  She says leaning against him blinking up at him.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 13, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

"Yes, let's go."

[Alright, do we leave without Dave to tell us that we do? How does this work?]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 13, 2002)

OOC:  Play it safe we can roleplay the way back to the INN then Dave can set up a reception if we have one 

Starting to walk back to the Inn hanging on Yuri's arm Shalimar feels the safest she has ever felt, she knows he wont let anything hurt her.  _Now that we seem to be alone, I should tell him about Tasha, and what happened.  I should have told him sooner, it is wrong that I didn't. I just rushed head long into trouble, like always._ She thinks with a sigh.

"Yuri can we stop here for a moment to rest?  I would like to talk to you... about Tasha.  I am not sure how much you already know about what happened." She says.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 13, 2002)

*Lord Tomas*

_The two I thought least likely are the ones that offer to help.  While the Aes Sedai contingent do nothing.  And they wonder why we Tairen's dislike them so?_  Lord Tomas nods with respect to both Jain and Pedron.  "You have my thanks for your help.  Let us get these brigands securely bound." 

If Lord Tomas sees any rope, or if the others find any rope, he helps tie up the prisoners.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 13, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

"Lila Sedai already told me, Shalimar. About the three arches, and how Tasha never came out from the third one. I just wish I could have been with her."

Yuri's face turns angry.

"You women had no right to let her go in there without telling me! If I had known, if I could've given her some words of support, she might not be lost."

The Kandori gets a hold of his temper, it doesn't look like he has an easy time doing it.

"I sent a letter to my Father, telling him that Tasha was gone and that the Sisters wouldn't tell me where. I suppose I have to send another letter...so much for my oath."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 13, 2002)

"Yuri, Yuri I am so sorry about what happend.  Its not your fault she was lost in the Arches, you could not have done anything even if you knew."  She puts her hand on his shoulder and gives it a comforting squeeze.

  "Every girl has to go through the arches alone.  You know Tasha Yuri.  Would she really have not gone through because it was dangerous?  You know her better then that my friend, no one would have been able to stop her and you know it."  She shakes her head smiling slightly at memories of herself and Tasha as novices.

"Yuri,  She may not have returned here for a few reasons.  Since it was the third arch it was probably because it was a happier place then this.  The happiest version of the world I stepped into through the Arches was a seperate world.  I was married to my warder, and we had a beautiful baby girl.  We were all terribly happy and to come back to this world I had to..."  She chokes and is quiet for a moment a tear running down her cheek.

"Well, I can see why Tasha wouldn't come back if it was anything like that.  I didn't want to come back from that, and I still cry whenever I think about Sharral.... I am very sorry Yuri I... they really should have told you.  I would have if you hadn't left so quickly.  I am sorry."  She leans into him hugging him, she wont let go till he does.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 13, 2002)

Pedron's not incredibly good with knots, but he does his best to tie the thugs thoroughly, seeing justice done for fun and profit.  (Assuming, of course, that he found anything valuable on the lot of them.)  Once finished, Pedron turns to Tomas, "Now what?  Do you intend to get the guards?"


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 13, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Pedron's not incredibly good with knots, but he does his best to tie the thugs thoroughly, seeing justice done for fun and profit.  (Assuming, of course, that he found anything valuable on the lot of them.)  Once finished, Pedron turns to Tomas, "Now what?  Do you intend to get the guards?" *




Lord Tomas looks at the incapacitated thugs, "Perhaps one of you could summon the guard while the other and I stay to watch the men."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 13, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"I was actually thinking it would be best if you went to the guard,Tomas. Dealing with that sort of thing is more your area of expertise, don't you think?"

_I bloody well hope he goes for that. I know Pedron doesn't seem to like getting involved with the guards. I really don't either, even though i 've done nothing to warrent it._


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Jain Hadlin*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"I was actually thinking it would be best if you went to the guard,Tomas. Dealing with that sort of thing is more your area of expertise, don't you think?"
> 
> I bloody well hope he goes for that. I know Pedron doesn't seem to like getting involved with the guards. I really don't either, even though i 've done nothing to warrent it. *




Lord Tomas smiles at Jain's naivite.  "It would be unseemly for a person of my stature to be seen 'fetching' the guard.  All one of you need to is ask the guard to follow you.  Once here, I shall be happy to do the talking."


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 14, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

Yuri returns Shalimar's hug.

"I hope you're right, Shalimar, that she's happy where she is. Maybe one say I'll go back, finish my training. Just not today."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 14, 2002)

_I am glad its so dark out here, or he would see me crying.  I did tell him thinking about her makes me cry._  She thinks as tears roll down her face.  Glad for the darkness and its shield.

_Sharrel,  I am so sorry my baby whatever they say, you were real, I held you in my arms.  You were real! and I... I left you.  I am so sorry,  I Hate Aes Sedai. I wish you could know sorry I am my beautiful little baby, you and your father.  Yuri I am so sorry.  I just can't do anything right.  I didn't think to tell you till it was too late and now I can't fix it. I hate Aes Sedai_  sobbing violently her entire body shakes.  She hugs he body into Yuri's like a drowning man clings to a life raft.  Her body shaking.  He would have to be a post not to hear and feel her.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 14, 2002)

_Bloody conceited fool!_  Pedron's wise enough to keep the names to himself.  He waits to see if Jain will volunteer.  Pedron has no desire to talk to the guards.  He knows that he's about as convincing as a Trolloc.  The guards might very well arrest him as a suspicious character before hearing out his story about a beggar who pays thugs to attack him.

If Jain doesn't volunteer, he says, "The guards probably won't believe me when I tell them what happened.  Someone more convincing should talk to them.  M'lord."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 14, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, tellin Tomas a thing or two about a thing or two.*

"Look, Tomas, this is the exact sort of thing that people find off putting. I understand that sometimes over coming your heritage can seem impossible, but i think you are capable of doing it. It realy isn't your falt you don't understand how the world actualy works. From your lofty perch it must be hard to look through the clouds."

Jain looks at the noble, right in the eye.

"It's time you learned a lesson. You asked for help, with the plan you wanted to go with. Pedron and I offered, out of friendship and kindness to help you and not leave you to do this alone. Don't you think the proper thing to do would be to respect our wishes and go deal with the guards."

Jain says all this in a calm voice, trying very much to not sound inflamatory. His tone is kind of the tone a teacher would use during an important lesson, calm, serious, and somewhat grave.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 14, 2002)

Pedron flinches at Jain's tone.  Can't the man see how condescending his lecturing is?  Light, can't any of these people see that you have to deal with people on their own terms?  You can't change people.  You just have to take them as they are and deal with them that way.  That, or go your separate ways.  

"I don't know what's beneath a noble's dignity, so I can't judge whether you have a good reason not to go talk to the guards.  I just think you could do it better than us."


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 14, 2002)

> *"Look, Tomas, this is the exact sort of thing that people find off putting. I understand that sometimes over coming your heritage can seem impossible, but i think you are capable of doing it. It realy isn't your falt you don't understand how the world actualy works. From your lofty perch it must be hard to look through the clouds."*



Lord Tomas looks at Jain incredulously, his face starting to flush.  _The nerve of this commoner.._



> *Jain looks at the noble, right in the eye.*



_Impertinent commoner._  Lord Tomas' eyes narrow and his brow knits together.  His right hands grips the hilt of his sword hard enough to cause the knuckles to whiten.



> *"It's time you learned a lesson. You asked for help, with the plan you wanted to go with. Pedron and I offered, out of friendship and kindness to help you and not leave you to do this alone. Don't you think the proper thing to do would be to respect our wishes and go deal with the guards."
> 
> Jain says all this in a calm voice, trying very much to not sound inflamatory. His tone is kind of the tone a teacher would use during an important lesson, calm, serious, and somewhat grave.*



Lord Tomas seethes.  His face is completely red and his teeth are clenched.  _The indignities that I have been forced to suffer over the last two days.  Light give me the strength.  First those light-blinded women playing with the power pretending to be the creator.  Now some goat-kissing commoner is going to lecture me on the realities of the world?  Little knows he of the realities.  How we Nobles sacrifice to defend the commoner's way of life.  Do they have to worry about economic trade relations with other countries?  No.  Do they have to worry about maintaining political borders to provide safety for them?  No.  Bloody dirt-gubbers._

Lord Tomas takes a deep breath.  "Take that tone of voice again with me, or dare lecture me and it will be the last thing you do.  I have tried to be patient with you Northerners.  I have tried to make allowances for your cultures lack of rigid social structure.  But you would trample my own heritage in the dust and slap me in the face with disrespect.  That I will not tolerate.  I am Lord Tomas Menorian of House Menorian."  Lord Tomas removes his hand from his sword hilt.



> *Pedron flinches at Jain's tone.  Can't the man see how condescending his lecturing is?  Light, can't any of these people see that you have to deal with people on their own terms?  You can't change people.  You just have to take them as they are and deal with them that way.  That, or go your separate ways.
> 
> "I don't know what's beneath a noble's dignity, so I can't judge whether you have a good reason not to go talk to the guards.  I just think you could do it better than us." *




Lord Tomas nods, tight lipped.  "I didn't think I was asking anyone to perfomr a complicated task.  Since no one else wishes to go, I must do it myself."  Lord Tomas stiffly strides out of the building, looking for one of the Queen's Guard.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 14, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

_Wow, that was an utter bloody failure, sort of._ 

"Oh well, somebody had try and explain things to him. A shame i didn't get my point across properly, it a lesson Tomas would bennifit from. I guess you just can't help some people."

Jain sighs and finds a place to sit down while he waits.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2002)

Ashrem walked down the streets of Caemlyn in silence. _What is going on? Why where we set up? What is happening to me? Back there during the fight.... I almost lost it._ He put a hand on his stomach, suddenly nausious. 

_Blood and ashes! I ran in like a light blinded fool. I could have ran into a dozen armed men. Stupid. Maybe Shalimar was right. I probably shouldn't have taken the coin._ 

He touched the jingling bag of gold at his belt. _Still, I was nearly broke. This will serve as minor compensation for nearly killing me, but it will have to do. I miss home. Justice would be done there. There would be no involving the guard. Still, I shouldn't take my frustrations out on Shalimar. Or any of the rest of them for that matter._

He watched the people around him as he walked by. _So content in their life. Will it ever be that way for me again?_ His mind wondered back to his first encounter with the Whitecloaks, the lightning that fell, The Aes Sedai that captured him, and his bloody escape. Now trollocs and ambushes by men dressed as Andoran guradsmen. None of it made sense. 

_Why am I still here? Friendship? I hardly know these people. I should just pack my things and head south. If these people and trollocs are after me, at least they will leave the others alone. I had hoped that Yuri, and maybe even Jain would go with me. Though that seems unlikely since they seem tangled up with the Aes S--  Accepted._

He kicked a loose rock. _Light! What to do?_


----------



## Valkys (Apr 15, 2002)

Sirsei, walking back with the others, watches them with some interest, particularly Ashrem, who she never met before yesterday at the inn. She watches Yuri and Shalimar hug, _Hurray for Shalimar. She's learning at least. Of course, she's using the sympathy angle as opposed to the real seduction, flirting angle. Still, it's an improvement._ 

She turns her attention more fully on Ashrem, working her way closer in small increments, then finally brushing against his shoulder lightly after he kicks at the ground. "Ashrem, is something wrong? You seem... troubled. Are we bad company, then?"


----------



## drothgery (Apr 15, 2002)

Pedron: Searching the room and the thugs turns up very little -- 5 gold crowns and 2 or 3 marks, a long sword, a dagger, and a chain shirt on each of them, but nothing else of not. There is, though, a coil of rope in a closet upstairs.

Tomas: You don't have to go too far to find a real Guardsman. He believes more of your story once he sees the men in fake Queen's Guard uniforms, but until Lila explains things -- and he sees her ring -- he's not entirely convinced.

Once the guards have the thugs in custody, Lila drops the weave holding him.

* * * *

After returning to the inn, Lila gathers the others in a private dining room.

"I have a fair amount of gold with me," the Aes Sedai says, "but as I said before, it seems unlikely the beggar knew about me. So I would like to know if any of you are carrying anything that would merit sending four men to steal."


----------



## Valkys (Apr 15, 2002)

Sirsei purses her lips as she considers momentarily, "No, Lila Sedai, I have nothing significant. Only a little money, less than he paid them. And I didn't even have anything with me when we were ambushed."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 15, 2002)

Sitting limply in the chair barely keeping herself from yawning, Shalimar is having a difficult time keeping er eyes on Lila Sedai, and open.

"Lila Sedai, I don't think I have anything of value beyond my charming personality." She says, being a bit more whimsical, then usual.

"Maybe they wanted something from Tomas *yawn* he is a noble, no telling what a beggar would expect him to have."  She sinks back into the chair her feet not even touching the ground.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

"I possess two things of value, Lila Sedai, my sword and this earring. My father crafted both, and did a fine job, but no one would have a reason to want them. These...thugs...could have bought equals to both with the gold Ashrem found."

_"Thugs" will have to do, they certainly didn't fight as well as a Queen's Guardsman. I imagine they'll be quite upset with these imposters..._

Suddenly Yuri's face lights up with realization.

_Those men would have died if it weren't for the women. Poor Shalimar used the One Power to exhaustion healing them. I'm glad they lived, they weren't Darkfriends, just foolish. I should thank her._


----------



## dscrank (Apr 15, 2002)

[I think Ash took most of the coin, but Pedron managed to get to the thug whom he eliminated before Ash.]  Pedron takes the coin which Ash missed.    If Shalimar doesn't want any, fine, that's more for him.  _And if anyone thinks I took their  share, they can bloody ask for it._  If they do ask, Pedron will probably just give it to them.  He also takes two of the thugs' daggers, but he has no need for a longsword or a mail shirt.

Once back at the inn, Pedron frowns at Lila's question.  Aside from the coin he's managed to pick up today, he has only a few ordinary items: his clothes, his weapons, and his "professional tools."  He says, "I don't think I have anything of note.  Nothing near as valuable as the gold which the beggar paid for it."


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 15, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *
> She turns her attention more fully on Ashrem, working her way closer in small increments, then finally brushing against his shoulder lightly after he kicks at the ground. "Ashrem, is something wrong? You seem... troubled. Are we bad company, then?" *




Ashrem seemed surprised at being spoken too. "No, of course not m'lady. I was just pondering what all of this means. I was planning to go south to Illian, but recent events have kept me here. I suppose I don't trully have a reason to stay." he flashed a grin. "Except for the good comapny of course."


*Back at the inn.*

"No Lila...Sedai.", he hesitated, the honorary both foreign and unwelcome to his tongue. "Nothing of real value except this." he pulled his coat back to reveal his sword.

_Burn me! I've avoided the Aes sedai so far. I wonder if she knew Kalli and Boren? Those two weren't all bad. Even if they did keep me tied up and drugged. A pity they had to die that way. I hate Whitecloaks. Under different circumstances, Boren and I could have been friends. If he wasn't a warder of course.

Still, she did save my life, even if she wouldn't admit it. I don't understand what she was getting at. Channeling to save me, then hauling me off to the Tower claiming I did it. Doesn't make sense. Why me?_

OOC: Dave, how much gold is in the pouch I have?


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 15, 2002)

Yuri gives a glance at the thugs, trying to see if any are his size. A chain shirt would be an upgrade to studded leather (if he ever gets in a fight *with* his freaking armor).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 15, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

_Well hopefully i can get throught this entire meeting wothout putting my foot in my mouth._ 

"I have nothing of real value either,Lila Sedai, In fact at this point i bairly have two coins to rub together. This whole thing seems rather odd to me, i don't know how that beggar could of outdistanced pedron and myself the way he did, let alone foil your power. There is definatly more to this that meets the eye, but perhaps this begger simply has his parties mixed up. Those white cloacks were looking for a group from the Two rivers."

Jain shuggs and puts his hands up in front of him, "thats all i've beeen able to come up with..."


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

she pivots her head toward Pedron slowly, "Pedron, perhaps you should give me some of that coin you found,  it might tell me something of the beggar.  It might be more important to learn who supports him in this then to find out who he is."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> *Yuri gives a glance at the thugs, trying to see if any are his size. A chain shirt would be an upgrade to studded leather (if he ever gets in a fight with his freaking armor). *




Although Yuri is a bit more heavily muscled than any of the thugs, one of the chain shirts will fit you well enough; actually, it fits you a little better than it did its previous owner.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *"No Lila...Sedai.", he hesitated, the honorary both foreign and unwelcome to his tongue. "Nothing of real value except this." he pulled his coat back to reveal his sword.*




"That's an unusual blade, Master Bayle." The Aes Sedai says, clearly intrigued.



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *OOC: Dave, how much gold is in the pouch I have? *




15 crowns, 7 marks, and a few silver pennies and copper pieces.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 16, 2002)

Reluctantly, Pedron hands over one of the gold crowns to Shalimar.  He checks the others to see if they bear the same markings, but he won't hand any of them over until asked.

[How many crowns did Pedron manage to snag?  I was just thinking that Masterwork Thieves' Tools would be useful.]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *Reluctantly, Pedron hands over one of the gold crowns to Shalimar.  He checks the others to see if they bear the same markings, but he won't hand any of them over until asked.
> 
> [How many crowns did Pedron manage to snag?  I was just thinking that Masterwork Thieves' Tools would be useful.] *




Pedron found 5 crowns, 3 marks, and some small change. Three of the coins are Murandian, two are Andoran (Ash: the ratio is about the same for the coins you've got). There's nothing at all unusual about them.


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

OOC:  Sheesh, next time I do the searching, all of it.  The price for healing.  A girl does need nice things afterall, and it has been awhile since I got a new dress that wasn't white.

What is the coin Pedron gave me? Andoran, Tairen, Carheinen, Tar Valon?

IC:
"Are all of the coins like this one, or are they different? Best give me one or two from each to be certain."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *What is the coin Pedron gave me? Andoran, Tairen, Carheinen, Tar Valon?*




The coin he gave you was Murandian; he kept the heavier Andoran coins.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2002)

Ashrem looked at the Aes Sedai. "Yes. I've never seen another like it. It was my brother's."

"While unique, I don't think it would be worth much. At least, not to anyone but me."

OOC: WOOHOO! Got me some cash now.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Ashrem looked at the Aes Sedai. "Yes. I've never seen another like it. It was my brother's."
> 
> "While unique, I don't think it would be worth much. At least, not to anyone but me."*




"Perhaps. Perhaps not." Lila said. "Would you mind if I took a look at it?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 16, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"Lila Sedai, do you think that beggar was after Ashrems sword?"

Jain looks sceptical.

"I'd think that with the amount of money he was throwing around he could by a much nicer sword than that. Unless there is something special about it."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

"I do not know. If what I suspect is true, then Ashrem's sword is worth far more than it would appear at first glance, but even if that is true, a sword is still of little use to a beggar." The Aes Sedai says.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 16, 2002)

Pedron hands one of the Andoran coins to Shalimar.  "They're all either Andoran or Murandian."

[Dave, did Pedron recognize the beggar's accent?]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

Shalimar blinks then sitst up suddenly, looking from Lila Sedai to the sword.

"Lila Sedai, do you think that sword was made with the power?  As you said it is rather unuasual, and well an object made with the power would definitely qualify as valuable."

_If it is, then that sword is worth alot more then anyone would think.  Even I would like such a sword.  If it is, then I hope Lila Sedai doesn't take it.  It would be unfair to Ashrem, even though all objects of the power do belong to the tower._


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

Sirsei's eyebrows rise in surprise at Lila's comment, "Lila Sedai, are you suggesting that Ashrem's sword is, well, Power-wrought? Is there some way to tell if it is? A weave perhaps? I don't sense anything from it."

She eyes the sword speculatively. It looks almost as if she wants to grab it, take it upstairs and study it. She looks at Ashrem, a glint in her eyes, "May I see your sword, Ashrem? I'd be most interested to, umm, test it. It seems there should be some way to be certain of its origins."

She glances at Lila, "His sword should be unbreakable, correct? If it does break, then..." She stops with a sigh, "Then we know it isn't what we think, but then, Ashrem loses a sword that belonged to his brother. Bah. Lila Sedai, do you know another way to test the hypothesis?"


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 16, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

Yuri methodically removes the chain shirt from the thug nearest his size. After he wipes off the blood, he smiles, and dons his new armor.

"I actually kind of hope I get into another fight now. At least I have some protection. If only my suit of studded leather didn't look fresh from a smithy..."

Yuri winces.

"You know I'm kidding Shalimar, right?"

[ooc: Paying for the armsman's new stuff would benefit all of us. Yuri would greatly enjoy both a masterpiece Warder's sword and a masterpiece chain shirt. Yes...that's right...it benefits all of us...yeeessss....]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

dscrank said:
			
		

> *[Dave, did Pedron recognize the beggar's accent?] *




The beggar definitely sounded like a Lugarder to you.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 16, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"As rare as a power wrought sword is, do you really think it's worth the trouble, the guy was trailing us for a while and then all the money he gave those thugs. Why dress like a beggar when you got all that money? Why not just try to steal Ashrem's sword instead of trying to take everything we have? There are more questions than we have ansewers. Can we start with the sword?
Lila Sedai is there anyway to find out if the sword is special?"


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

Caught up in wonder over the sword Shalimar doesn't really listen to Yuri.  

"Thats nice love, just play nice and stay out of trouble."  She says patting him on the shoulder not really paying attention to him.  Realizing what she said she blushes.

_I really slipped that time, I hope everyone missed it_

[Knowledge check about power wrought blades]  "Surely Sirsei is right, there must be a way to check short of breaking it, that wouldn't be very efficient." she says quckly to cover her blush.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

Valkys said:
			
		

> *She glances at Lila, "His sword should be unbreakable, correct? If it does break, then..." She stops with a sigh, "Then we know it isn't what we think, but then, Ashrem loses a sword that belonged to his brother. Bah. Lila Sedai, do you know another way to test the hypothesis?" *




"Not _easily_ breakable, Sirsei. You could still destroy a Power-wrought sword with Fire; they are very difficult to damage -- nearly impossible to damage in normal use -- but they are not _cuendillar_." Lila said. "But Ashrem just used that blade against an armored man. Especially if he also used that sword against the Trollocs last night, there should be at least a little wear on the blade."


----------



## Valkys (Apr 16, 2002)

Sirsei snaps her fingers, "Right. Had my facts muddled. Well, Ashrem, show us the blade. And... may I ask, have you ever noticed that it needed to be sharpened?"


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *[Knowledge check about power wrought blades]*




Apparently Shalimar slept through that class. <she doesn't seem to have any applicable Knowledge skills, and she rolled a 4>


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 16, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

_"Love?" _

Yuri tunes out for a bit, while he thinks about how he feels about that.


----------



## dscrank (Apr 16, 2002)

Since Shalimar seems to have forgotten about the coins, Pedron quickly pockets the four remaining ones.  He wonders idly how he can get the other one back from Shalimar, but decides to let her keep it.  After all, she kept him from becoming a killer today.

Pedron looks at the sword with curiosity.  He never thought it looked like an ordinary rapier.  From the way Ash handled it, it might be light enough, but it's too wide for a rapier and it has an edge as well as a point.  _I wonder how much a Power-wrought blade is worth.  I also wonder what a Lugarder beggar is doing in Caemlyn.  Only he can't be a beggar, not and have twenty crowns to pay to ruffians.  So why does he look like one?_


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

Holding the Andoran and Murandian crowns in her palm she will bounce them once before pocketing them, while looking at Yuri who seems awfully quiet.  

"Yuri, I am sorry I shouldn't have ignored you and said play nice, that was rude.  Can you forgive me?"  She emphasized that last very heavily, like it meant something more to her then what others might hear in it.  She watches him intently twirling a few strands of her hair absently with her fingertips.


----------



## Tay-Dor (Apr 16, 2002)

Lord Tomas also appropriates a chain shirt and makes sure it is cleaned before use.  Durring the discussion, he sits quietly, too annoyed at Jain, and the fact that the Guards wouldn't believe him until they spoke with Lila.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2002)

Ashrem stood there silently. Frowning and glancing at his sword as the other's talked. Finally he spoke. "First of all, we will not be breaking it." He unsheathed the blade and held it out to examine it. "I never knew where Dinnis got it. It just came back to the familiy after his death. I took it when I left home."

Holding the sword out, he studied the blade, looking for dents and etches in the metal.

[OOC: Dang, I go to sleep and everyone is posting like crazy.

Dave, are there any nicks or scratches in the blade?]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Ashrem stood there silently. Frowning and glancing at his sword as the other's talked. Finally he spoke. "First of all, we will not be breaking it." He unsheathed the blade and held it out to examine it. "I never knew where Dinnis got it. It just came back to the familiy after his death. I took it when I left home."
> 
> Holding the sword out, he studied the blade, looking for dents and etches in the metal.
> 
> ...




No. Now that you think about it, there never have been, either.

OOC: In case you're wondering... Ashrem's sword was the most distinctive personal item I saw on someone's character sheet, so it became 'the cloak' ... and a +1 Power-wrought sword. Despite Ash's bad luck in melee, I really have treated it as a +1 blade all along.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2002)

Ashrem thought for a moment then held the sword out for all to see. "I've never sharpened it, yet it has never dulled. No nicks, no scratches." He looked at Lila. "What does this mean? It was created with the Power? How old is it?"

He looked at the sword as if seeing it for the first time. _Always the Power..._ He fought the urge to throw it down. To be rid of it. But it was his brother's, and it meant too much to him. _How did you get this Dinnis?_

OOC:  Yes! Odd though, that I've never managed to hit anything with it.  I really am considering taking a level in Armsman. I could use the +1 BAB and I could get Weapon Finesse. Crap! I don't know what to do.

Oh well.. Off to update my character!  ]


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 16, 2002)

*Yuri Morotakai*

Yuri smiles at Shalimar.

"There's nothing to forgive."

Yuri steps up to Tomas.

"Um, are you sure you want to be wearing that? You've obviously been trained to fight unarmored, Lord Tomas."

In a lower voice that hopefully is only heard by Lord Pole-up-the...:

"And it's rather heavy if you're not accustomed to it."

[ooc: Damn! Power-wrought sword! This Kandori wishes his player spent more effort on his equipment...]


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 16, 2002)

Still looking at Yuri and waiting for his forgiveness,  "I geuss we know why he was after us, or should I say it.  I would like to know how he knew what it was though, It might prove useful."

pausing thoughtfuly before speaking again, "Lila Sedai, can you put a weave on the sword to allow you to trace it in case the beggar tries again?  Like the trace you put on the coin?"


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *Pausing thoughtfuly before speaking again, "Lila Sedai, can you put a weave on the sword to allow you to trace it in case the beggar tries again?  Like the trace you put on the coin?" *




_Light! I don't want her able to find me!_ Thinking quickly he turned to Shalimar and Lila. "I don't think it would work. He foiled your ability to track the coin, why couldn't he do the same with the sword?"

"Besides, why would he want the sword anyway? It's not worth *that* much is it? I believe there is more to this than petty theft."

"Remember,  he led you all to the guards. He didn't even know I and Jain were around. If he was after my sword, why wouldn't he have asked for me before you all left? He obviously didn't know me, or he intended to leave me without help to defend myself. Though noone mentioned anyone coming back to the inn to look for me."

He shrugged and sheathed the sword. "There must be more to it."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 16, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Light! I don't want her able to find me! Thinking quickly he turned to Shalimar and Lila. "I don't think it would work. He foiled your ability to track the coin, why couldn't he do the same with the sword?"
> 
> ...




"That blade could tell a tale more than three thousand years long. No Aes Sedai has made a weapon with the Power since the Breaking." The Aes Sedai said. "Few who knew what it was would sell it. It lacks a heron-mark, but it is easily worth 200 crowns, if not more."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *pausing thoughtfuly before speaking again, "Lila Sedai, can you put a weave on the sword to allow you to trace it in case the beggar tries again?  Like the trace you put on the coin?" *




"I cannot Trace a coin, or anything else that is not alive. But the weave is more effective if they have a gift from the one who wove it. That was why I gave you and Sirsei each a coin on the way here." Lila says. "I should have been able to Trace him, even without the coin; not even an Aiel could run all that far in half a minute. There is something very strange in that."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 17, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"As I've attexted that beggar was very fast." Jain frowns and steps in to a corner, leaning against the wall.

"There is something wierd going on, and Ashrem's right about us not being in the group lead to the ambush. Unless he somehow knew we were following."


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Yuri Morotakai*



			
				Enforcer said:
			
		

> *[ooc: Damn! Power-wrought sword! This Kandori wishes his player spent more effort on his equipment...] *




OOC: If Ash were an armsman, I would have used something different. But with Yuri the only character who can hold his own in a straight-up fight when my dice aren't bouncing funny (hence, Tomas' surprising combat prowess and Ash and Jain's surprising ineptness), I don't think its a big deal.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Yuri Morotakai*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: If Ash were an armsman, I would have used something different. But with Yuri the only character who can hold his own in a straight-up fight when my dice aren't bouncing funny (hence, Tomas' surprising combat prowess and Ash and Jain's surprising ineptness), I don't think its a big deal. *




For the record, I don't think it's a big deal either...I was just joking...


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 17, 2002)

Sagging when Yuri dismisses her apology, Shalimar will sigh and shake her head softly.

_  I am being unfair to Yuri.  If I am going to treat him differently because of what happened, its only fair to let him know why.  I feel like a complete Goose walking on egg shells.  He should know.  Its only fair, and it will make him understand what happened to Tasha._

"Yuri, come to my room after... after we are finished here, I have something to show you."  she says looking even more tired.

"Is there anything you can think of Lila Sedai that will help us find him?  Or let us get back to the original purpouse for this journey, whatever that maybe?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 17, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin*

"Shalimar makes a good point, since we seem to have gotten wrapped up with your little outing can you tell us why the three of you are out of the tower, Lila Sedai?"


----------



## Shalimar Shiawase (Apr 17, 2002)

"Jain, why we are out  of the Tower is none of your business.  It was quite rude of you to askI am sure if Lila Sedai wanted you to know she would have told you."  She says with a glare at him.

_Besides if she never told us, it wouldn't be right to let the boys know, it is none of their business afterall the tower need not report its doings.  I do wish she would tell me and Sirsei though, its not fair to bring us as help and not tell us how to help_


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2002)

Shalimar Shiawase said:
			
		

> *"Jain, why we are out  of the Tower is none of your business.  It was quite rude of you to askI am sure if Lila Sedai wanted you to know she would have told you."  She says with a glare at him.
> *




"I keep fewer secrets than many Aes Sedai," Lila says, "But you will learn why I am in Caemlyn when -- and if -- you need to know, and not before." 

_And since only Jesse Bilal knows all of why I am here -- if Sheriam or the Amyrlin knew everything, either might not have let me take the girls -- the girls will not know until they need to, and these men will not learn at all if I can help it. The Kandori might be trustworthy enough, but the others? I think not._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 17, 2002)

*Jain Hadlin, about to anger more people*

"Secrets are dangerous things, Lila Sedai. This whole debacle may be because of yours, thats why i asked. Honostly, i don't care if you share or not, so long as it doesn't put my friends in danger."

Jain doesn't move his tone is somber, and he's still frowning.

_I don't know who's after us, why they're after us, what this bloody woman is about, any of it and that makes me nervous. I don't like any of this one bit, and if that flamein woman gets those girls hurt things will be getting nasty!_


----------



## dscrank (Apr 17, 2002)

*Pedron's greed*

"_Two hundred crowns_," Pedron mouths silently.  He glances around to see if anyone could have read his unspoken words.

He eyes the sword speculatively.  He has little use for swords, and less for the One Power, but he can think of lots of things to do with money.  He likes Ash, but two hundred crowns would buy a lot of friends.  Still, they may have to work together for a while.  Pedron decides not to try separating the sword from its owner until he knows for certain that he and Ash are going their separate ways.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Pedron's greed*



			
				dscrank said:
			
		

> *"Five hundred crowns," Pedron mouths silently.  He glances around to see if anyone could have read his unspoken words.*




OOC: I misremembered the value of power-wrought swords when I wrote that; it should be 200; I've edited the original post.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2002)

This thread seems to have caught up to the 200-post recommended thread size limit when I wasn't looking, so continue on here: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10674


----------

